# Ace Attorney Mafia [mafia victoly!]



## Clover

*HEY GUYS *Merging the threads apparently killed the player list, so _whoops muh bad._ Here, have a link to the *sign-up thread where the player list still exists*. Sorry for the inconvenience! :'3

-------------------------------------------------

The lawyers were snuggled up tight in their beds while visions of winning verdicts danced in their heads...

But one mean old blond guy was still up to plot. He was plotting and plotting and plotting a lot.

(... self 'how the grinch stole christmas' and 'the night before christmas' are not the same thing.)

so uh NIGHT FELL go turn in your actions. after. I send the roles to you! that would help. sending them now.

ETA 20:16: ALL ROLES SENT you have ... until... uh 8:00p Wednesday yeah let's go with that. (note that my timezone is 7:00p eastern, 6p central, 5p mountain etc. what, you live in england? i have no idea. [shrug])

ETA AGAIN: As a reminder to all, including me, here are my personal rules!


Two+ heals to anyone is an autokill.
Diego will be notified once he is activated, and will present as mafia to Gumshoe and should he die afterwards.
de Killer will always show up as not mafia.
I will always have time for a night poll: boldings in the day are not votes, but nominations.
I don't have any inactivity clauses or chiz like that. If you don't put in a night action, you don't put in a night action; it's not randomized.
No talking to other players outside the thread, unless you're mafia or lovers of course. (Note that, should the lover marry a mafia member [as she is wont to do], the lover is not allowed to converse with the rest of the mafia.)
On that note, no copypastes, printscreens, what have you of official private correspondence between yourself and the Game Master. (that's me.) Let's just have a nice, clean, friendly game of everyone trying to kill each other. :D (You can certainly declare/falsify your role, that's fine.)
Keep in mind that flavortext of deaths is not generally indicative of the method of murder.
dude this is going to be the /slowest game ever/. Like seriously, I'm gonna be like, "okay, you have forty-eight hours for discussion... at least... and I'll be back by... uh... friday at the latest? :Db" I just don't have access to a computer more than that in my current situation. That doesn't mean, though, that I don't have access to the internet: I can check the game's progress nearly every day, and if some emergency comes up in-game while I can't get to a computer, or if I can't post for... we'll say twice the allotted time it should take, I might see if I can't get an unbiased third party from #tcod (that I can also access) to copypaste my post for me. Just a heads-up, just-in-case.
_bullet points yeaaaaah_

Also I decided that mafia-aligned variables will present as mafia. I decided that before setting up this thread and shuffling roles but... forgot to mention it. I think there was something else...... eh, I'll remember it later. maybe.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

The citizens of the city awoke with a terrible sense of dread. From Hazakura to People Park, people had congregated in fear after hearing that a band of unstoppable killers were on the loose and could not be found. Hundreds of people fled, but a small handful believed they had what it took to stop the villains.

It was suggested that everyone simply visit the courtroom and undergo public cross-examinations, but who would be trusted as the arbiter of justice? (His Honor himself quickly fled back to Vancouver with his brother.) With no other options, they realized the only way to be certain of the murderers' defeats was to beat them at their own game, and kill them first.

But that doesn't mean they have to be /savages/ about it, so they'll still have a cross-examination type thing, and vote and everything. Just at the end, they'll kill someone. It is a vicious bureaucracy.

Anyway. The citizens arrive at the scene after a dreadfully loud, high-pitched scream is heard from in front of the city's finest Ivy University. Inside the gates, *dragonair* is found below a severed high-tension wire, still active. One brave citizen runs to turn it off; after it's safe, another turns her over on her back, but it's far too late. After a few solemn words, and moving the body out of sight into the local biology lab freezer, the remaining people realize what they must do: find the killers.

_dragonair is dead. She was not mafia.

Forty-eight...ish... hours for discussion._


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

oh my god first post kill me

Um. I hate day one. And so does everyone. Except mafia, who laugh at it.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

Bleh. My first Mafia game finally starts and there's nothing interesting to say. First day, nothing to go on and all that :l


----------



## werefish5

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

I think I'll be the first to *abstain*. There's no evidence to go on anyway, so let's hurry up with this.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

Nothing really to talk about as far as I can see...but I'll wait to abstain to see if anyone says anything suspicious or useful.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

I'm dislike people who abstain almost immediately, but I don't have much to show either, except that I  know opaltiger is not the current mafia head. uh, carry on?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*



werefish5 said:


> I think I'll be the first to *abstain*. There's no evidence to go on anyway, so let's hurry up with this.


Plus we have a really slim chance of hitting the mafia with a randomlynch; 4 of them against 16 of us left. But like Emerald Espeon I'll wait and see if anyone happens to slip up catastrophically before deciding to abstain.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

Day one....nothing to go on at all, I'll *abstain*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*

Guys. I realize that several other mafia games have run up against lynch deadlines, but we still have over twenty-four hours. At least wait for more people to post before you throw up your hands in defeat, sheesh.

I _did_ have what I thought was an awesome post partially typed up, but then I realized I couldn't be quite as certain as I thought I was and it was quickly turning into a tl;dr of talking in circles and "but actually it could be _this_ unless it was _this_". I don't know that I have much to offer right now as a result; if I can make sense of what I was trying to say earlier, though, then I will share it!

In the meantime: while it isn't the only possibility, I would at least like to think that Diego is currently inactive. If we _do_ decide to lynch (which means giving it time, people!), then hopefully we're safe on that front.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Night One*



sreservoir said:


> I'm dislike people who abstain almost immediately, but I don't have much to show either, except that I  know opaltiger is not the current mafia head. uh, carry on?


So are you inspector then? But even mafia goons show up as mafia...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

I have a guess as to what it means by that, though I'm not sure I should expand on that there softclaim unless it wants me to.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Yeah, he's not claiming inspector.

Still dislike abstaining, but eh. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I have a guess as to what it means by that, though I'm not sure I should expand on that there softclaim unless it wants me to.


go ahead. I'll just laugh hideously in the background if you aren't right.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Our foolish friend here is trying to say "Hi, my name is Elise! Last night I went all spiritual on opal, and he isn't Kristoph". Maybe he'd be clearer if he got some sleep instead of prophesying all night.

res is supposed to be intelligent. It bugs me I'm supposed to believe he checked opal for don status, found a negative, and then spent the first day agonizing over how very The Oracle he is & how Not Mafia Don opal is. Good detectives don't immediately volunteer their role on the first day unless they've found someone's atroquinine.

Something is seriously wrong here and I can't be the only one seeing it.

So far there is no evidence. *Abstain*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

That would require a pretty particular question, though, since res wouldn't be allowed to ask "is opal mafia" or "is opal Kristoph" or what have you. There probably is a way to word it so that it could get such a response, but I can't think of one atm. In my opinion it's more likely that res is claiming that it has a magnet role, distracted opal and, very clearly, did not die--therefore, whatever action it drew, if opal had one, was not lethal. The only way opal could be Kristoph in that scenario is if res was also healed or opal was roleblocked, and since both of those would prevent opal's action from going through, res wouldn't have been notified of anything opal did (I think... trying to remember back to ASB Mafia II where I was magnet). In fact, in the case of the doctor it'd be more likely that it would think opal was said doctor.

Alternatively, it's claiming roleblocker and saying that it blocked opal, so if opal was blocked then the kill that went through couldn't have been his.

(_Alternatively_ alternatively, it's actually Kristoph/some other mafioso, opal may or may not be mafia/Kristoph and it's just saying that to make opal and itself look marginally innocent! intrigue!)

There, res. Are you laughing yet?

...anyway. _Now_ we're running down the clock. I have stuff I should probably be attending to instead of posting here, but I will check back as soon as possible and probably abstain unless anyone else has anything they want to say.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Alternatively alternatively alternatively, he's lover and went for opal.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

For the record I have no idea how sreservoir knows I am not Kristoph, and I doubt he knows for sure. Kratos covered most of the possibilities, but I think role-block is probably more likely, since it wouldn't make much sense to risk drawing the mafia's action on night one.

Other than that, as everyone has noted, no leads. Don't think I'm ready to abstain, though.



> Alternatively alternatively alternatively, he's lover and went for opal.


Then he'd know I'm not mafia period, not just that I wasn't mafia don.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



Kratos Aurion said:


> That would require a pretty particular question, though, since res wouldn't be allowed to ask "is opal mafia" or "is opal Kristoph" or what have you. There probably is a way to word it so that it could get such a response, but I can't think of one atm. In my opinion it's more likely that res is claiming that it has a magnet role, distracted opal and, very clearly, did not die--therefore, whatever action it drew, if opal had one, was not lethal. The only way opal could be Kristoph in that scenario is if res was also healed or opal was roleblocked, and since both of those would prevent opal's action from going through, res wouldn't have been notified of anything opal did (I think... trying to remember back to ASB Mafia II where I was magnet). In fact, in the case of the doctor it'd be more likely that it would think opal was said doctor.
> 
> Alternatively, it's claiming roleblocker and saying that it blocked opal, so if opal was blocked then the kill that went through couldn't have been his.
> 
> (_Alternatively_ alternatively, it's actually Kristoph/some other mafioso, opal may or may not be mafia/Kristoph and it's just saying that to make opal and itself look marginally innocent! intrigue!)
> 
> There, res. Are you laughing yet?
> 
> ...anyway. _Now_ we're running down the clock. I have stuff I should probably be attending to instead of posting here, but I will check back as soon as possible and probably abstain unless anyone else has anything they want to say.


it still exists, you know. that said, there's no questioner in this game *okay screw that apparently there is *grumbles about unobvious last-minute additions**, and for that last one, I guess you could kill me or opal? but that would be a pointless setback. the fact that there was a death anyway without any extra killing roles rules out the doctoring piece. but one of them is true!



opaltiger said:


> For the record I have no idea how sreservoir knows I am not Kristoph, and I doubt he knows for sure. Kratos covered most of the possibilities, but I think role-block is probably more likely, since it wouldn't make much sense to risk drawing the mafia's action on night one.
> 
> Other than that, as everyone has noted, no leads. Don't think I'm ready to abstain, though.
> 
> Then he'd know I'm not mafia period, not just that I wasn't mafia don.


I'd say I'm quite certain of it, but, you know.

the _alternative alternative alternative alternative_ is I'm alien and trying to attract the mafia's attention; and you can't really refute that very well considering my record with noting the existence of alien, can you?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



sreservoir said:


> the _alternative alternative alternative alternative_ is I'm alien and trying to attract the mafia's attention; and you can't really refute that very well considering my record with noting the existence of alien, can you?


But in this case, why would you alert us to this possibility, knowing it would make us cautious about lynching you?  But what if that's what you _wanted_ us to think of, so we'd think it improbable for you to be mafia if you made a well-placed slip later on?  Or what if... gah.  Clever girl...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

and sometimes when I _am_ alien, I mention aliens just to make you think that an alien would try to avoid mention of an alien and think I'm mafia!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

But Walker, it said "trying to attract the mafia's attention", not "trying to make itself look suspicious to the town". That would imply, assuming res is alien, that it isn't activated yet and would be safe to lynch.

I'm still not entirely sure what I want to do, but yes, that.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

citations! (uh, go through them yourself!)

http://ginkgo.users.anapnea.net/irclogs/veekun-#mafia.2010-08-28.log http://ginkgo.users.anapnea.net/irclogs/veekun-#mafia.2010-08-29.log http://ginkgo.users.anapnea.net/irclogs/veekun-#mafia.2010-08-30.log http://ginkgo.users.anapnea.net/irclogs/veekun-#mafia.2010-09-01.log http://ginkgo.users.anapnea.net/irclogs/veekun-#mafia.2010-09-05.log

but really, my job is probably to confuse you as much as possible? yeah, let's go with that.

okay, seriously. I didn't think it would be this hard to softclaim a roleblocker.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Right, so at the moment I am suspecting that res is, in fact, alien, inactive, and completely guessed at opal.  I have little real evidence for this, aside from his little _alternatively x4_ and that post above Kratos' there.  So, in the interest of eliminating a mutual threat with a bit of caution, I'm going to propose a little inter-faction cooperation here:  MAFIA please don't target res tonight.  ELISE/ORACLE please ask if the alien is active tonight.  Hopefully those results should give us a good idea of what to do about here tomorrow.

Also, for those curious mafia wondering "hm, this dude seems to have his wits about him, maybe we should off Walker tonight!" you... probably have bigger fish to fry.  I'm Lamiroir/vanished, a useless role in terms of helping the village, and you have a 50/50 shot of missing me altogether.

ETA:  blasted postninjas.  :|  My proposal stands.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

well, since you're even claim*ing* to be useless to the village, we can safely off you in the day if we would otherwise be abstaining, no?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

I suppose you could!  I wouldn't like it very much, but.  *Abstain,* at any rate.

EDIT:  straight from #tcod (pre-noots yelling at him)-

[21:27] <res> Walker: I can technically perfectly truthfully be a roleblocker /and/ mafia by the magic called variable roles!

Not that this has any real weight.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

there is the implication that if walker dies tonight, the mafia have a roleblocker.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Mm, res seems to want Walker gone... is it because he's on to something? Still not much of a reason to really point fingers, but I do like the sound of Walker's plan. That said, I'll be *abstaining.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

...maybe because walker is accusing me?

(it's called omgus. why is there an abbreviation? don't ask.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



sreservoir said:


> there is the implication that if walker dies tonight, the mafia have a roleblocker.


...unfortunately, this doesn't work, by word of god.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



sreservoir said:


> well, since you're even claim*ing* to be useless to the village, we can safely off you in the day if we would otherwise be abstaining, no?


Is the role _really_ useless? I'm thinking it would be a possibly good stall... If the mafia tried to kill Walker, we could have zero deaths for one night at least


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

the mafia can still attempt to take majority and then lynch him.

either way, he's the one who claims to be useless.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



Skylark said:


> Is the role _really_ useless? I'm thinking it would be a possibly good stall... If the mafia tried to kill Walker, we could have zero deaths for one night at least


That does tend to be confusing, though. "omg there were no deaths" "was it the doctor oh yay" "but what if it was a roleblocker" "but wait guys what if it's the _alien_" "oh no there's an ~active alien~", etc..

Vanished can in fact be useful, but not if they just up and out themselves. The trick with bulletproof/semi-bulletproof roles is to attempt to draw fire from the mafia (if you don't mind causing aforementioned confusion), thus keeping non-bulletproof innocents safe. Now it's quite useless since the mafia knows it's probably a better idea to target someone other than Walker. :/


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Now it's quite useless since the mafia knows it's probably a better idea to target someone other than Walker. :/


Hold the phone... now Walker's a pretty good player in my experience from #tcod mafia... you think maybe this is exactly what he wants us to think?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

Of course that's possible, but you could say that about almost anyone. Maybe res just /wants/ us to think it's an alien (as it said). That kind of thought can be useful if there's something else to back it up, but otherwise if you try and guess at that sort of thing you just end up paralyzing yourself with circular speculation. I'd go fetch another handy acronym from mafiawiki but /lazy. WIFOM, if anyone cares. Generally speaking, I don't find reverse psychology worth mentioning this early in the game and with so little to go on. And can you really trust what anyone says in this game anyway?

re: Walker's proposal, since no one has really addressed it: not a terrible idea, except that's putting Elise in danger right on the second day. I guess a doctor can try to protect her from that night on, but... meh. It's a thought if we really can't come up with anything else.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

so the only information we have is: res claims to be roleblocker but is also softclaiming alien? walker claims to be useless. mafia is hard.

is that about it?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

maybe res should just stop being so goddamn cryptic and then we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia - Day 1*

(Sorry, I know you all technically get ~two hours left, but if I don't end it rn I might not be able to get back until much later. My bad /)_o)


The citizens hung around the university quadrangle for hours; a couple at one point scavenged the deserted cafeteria for chips and drinks. In the morning, everyone seemed to have hung their heads and resigned themselves to fate for the day. But then one gave a pep talk of sorts, and another remarked on something someone had claimed earlier that stood out, and soon a real discussion was had.

Still, all were reluctant to name any names on the first day. Perhaps some believed it was all paranoia. This could have simply been a tragic accident, an isolated incident. After a summary of the day's revelations, the group shrugged their shoulders and dispersed for the night... leaving at least one member smirking silently off into the shadows.

_Forty-eight hours for night actions._


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The citizens awoke fairly early. Some ate breakfast, but few ventured outside. A phone tree was held instead - people calling everyone they knew to check on their safety. Eventually, through the grapevine, it seemed that, miraculously, everyone was accounted for. The word was sent out to meet at the Gatewater Hotel, with people eventually deciding that there was safety in numbers. At least, it felt that way: they would rather be around potential murderers than go crazy and paranoid hiding at home.

Once everyone had promptly arrived in the lobby, however, the 'potential murderers' bit seemed less and less likely. Everyone who had left the night before had returned the next day. Could people let their guard down and breathe easily? Maybe yesterday's death /was/ just an accident, and the whole crisis was over-exaggerated... They decided to take some time to talk about it.

_No one has died.

Forty-eight hours for discussion._

ETA: DAMMIT screwed up EXCEPT KRATOS, *Kratos Aurion* IS ASLEEP yes


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

dammit, we don't even know if healer, roleblocker, alien, no action sent in, what.

but this. it would be decidedly amusing.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I kind of prefer having the 6~8 on #mafia :|a 

Guh. Well, perhaps finding out the cause of... not-death would be helpful. Most likely a doc save, but possibly alien activation, role-block, bulletproof... Bleh.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

if kratos is silenced, we can be... fairly sure that there's a mafia-aligned variable? which puts us at maybe four mafia, I think?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...huh. So if Kratos is asleep, that means Atmey/Ron really wanted to silence Kratos... which I would think indicates we have a mafia Mask*DeMasque on our hands. After all, an innocent silencer has no reason to act unless they are very sure that someone is mafia but can't simply point out their suspicions to get that individual lynched.

That said, this isn't necessarily much to go on besides that, seeing as Kratos had such a prominent role here yesterday that they could simply be going for the person who seemed the most vocal and clever and thus the most likely to figure something out.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

really, _anything_ that messes with the town's ability to decide and/or lynch is fairly anti-town.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Speaking of deciding/lynching...! :| Sixteen hours left, everyone. (And you were doing so ~well~ with all the discussion yesterday...~)


----------



## werefish5

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

If you want my opinion, I think we should lynch someone, though the question of who still remains. I propose a randylynch. For me, the rng says 18, which indicates *Skylark*. If you trust that I haven't tampered with the results, go ahead and vote, but if you don't, feel free to do whatever you want.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...you know, we really have a mafia-loaded setup. according to these numbers, a 20 with 3 mafia setup - our base setup has only ~30% win rate. now, this doesn't take into account power roles, but there are at least four mafia, at least one a dayblocker.

conclusion: tread carefully. but we do need to lynch eventually.

so I will no yet nominate, but will FOS werefish5, for abstaining before any discussion other than "D1 sucks!"; which seems to me the sort of thing the mafia would prefer. also because it doesn't seem to have ever do much more than abstain and bandwagon, and I don't see much harm in dropping unproductive people. (Green, Zephyrous Castform, Dannichu, and Zora haven't done anything at all, actually!)

OKAY OKAY TWELVE-MINUTE NINJA: ...why randlynch when there are so many huge targets? and for all we know, we might be hitting alien!

EDIT-AGAIN: okay, maybe not so huge, but, still. my point about alien still stands.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> OKAY OKAY TWELVE-MINUTE NINJA: ...why randlynch when there are so many huge targets? and for all we know, we might be hitting alien


...Wouldn't that be a good thing? I mean, the alien doesn't activate during the lynch phase.

EDIT: RIGHT, nobody died last night. Still the odds of both alien activating ~and~ randlynching said active alien are practically non-existent. But I don't like the idea of randlynching in general...


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Before I wind up bandwagoned to death while I'm asleep again, I'd just like to  say the only real reason I haven't done anything in the game is that I've a myriad  of unfinished projects that I'd like done before NaNo comes around and I  dedicate all my time to working on that.
And I've had nothing to say, although I've been watching the thread.

That said, I *abstain.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I don't know whwere to stand.

Do we randlynch?

Do we Abstain?

Do we lych a suspicious person?

Zora, we are all speakign of lynching. You vote tp abstain with no cause. Care to explain? If not, *Zora*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Hidan said:


> Zora, we are all speakign of lynching. *You vote tp abstain with no cause.* Care to explain? If not, *Zora*


... that is _kind of the idea_.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

If we keep abstaining, we're never going to get anywhere...

I don't have any better ideas as to who to lynch, but I just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



werefish5 said:


> If you want my opinion, I think we should lynch someone, though the question of who still remains. I propose a randylynch. For me, the rng says 18, which indicates *Skylark*. If you trust that I haven't tampered with the results, go ahead and vote, but if you don't, feel free to do whatever you want.


Bleh >.>

I agree we have to lynch someone, but I disagree with using a rng


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm going to agree with sreservoir and say *werefish5*. Not _that_ suspicious, but at least _somewhat_ so.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

[19:48:26] <MidnightDS> you can put up a new post saying twenty-four hours, vote, no talkee, go

Hello! I am posting on behalf of MidnightSaboteur, partly to show that I am here and paying attention to the happenings of this mafia, just that I don't have any useful input at this stage, and to make it clear that the voting is now active for 24 hours in poll form. (Provided by Ruby, masterminded by MidnightSaboteur.)


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...Sorry I haven't been contributing. I wasn't sure where to go with the new developments. Plus, school stress.

I decided to put the three poll names into the RNG....


Ended up with *Werefish5*


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Flareth said:


> ...Sorry I haven't been contributing. I wasn't sure where to go with the new developments. Plus, school stress.
> 
> I decided to put the three poll names into the RNG....
> 
> 
> Ended up with *Werefish5*


That's nice. But you're not meant to talk during the polls. I guess that wasn't made clear though, so my bad.

Leaving this up for the next few hours because it is still entirely possible that the non-voters will all choose 'abstain' and something different will happen! \o/

ETA: res sensibly points out that at Zora - 1, werefish5 - 10, Skylark - 1, and abstain - 3 for a total of 15 votes and 20 players total; majority is for werefish5. Therefore.

The citizens had sat down in the hotel ballroom, again scavenging the empty kitchen for food and drink. Everyone was tense, on edge. Something had to be done... before nothing could be done.

Eventually, some names rose up. Suddenly, those who seemed reluctant to discuss or name names... changed, with the option of a scapegoat. _werefish5,_ they whispered. _She was eager to kill, eager to vote... It's her, she's a murderer._

As the rumors grew and spread, werefish5 began to sweat. _Let's get her,_ she heard softly... and bolted from her seat.

"No!" A plate from a table appeared out of nowhere, spun through the air, and thwacked her on the head. She fell, out cold. The players murmured. Now what? They didn't have any guns. They could lock her in jail, but that's how the killers got /out/. Then, one person stood, wearing a grim look on her face. "I'll move her to the freezer, like last time. Someone help."

When the two returned, the woman hung her head into her shoulder. "They say freezing to death doesn't hurt, after the initial shock. You just... fall asleep..." Tears ran down her face. It seemed unanimous throughout the group that this had been the wrong decision.

_werefish5 is dead. She was not mafia.

Forty-eight hours for night actions._


----------



## Clover

*Ace Attorney Mafia*



			
				Kratos Aurion said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, does this wording imply that all games will (or at least should) take place in a single thread as opposed to one thread per day phase?





			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> Actually, the hack as it is lets you choose. Whenever you start a thread in the main mafia forum, you can associate it with any game you've created, and if that game is already associated with a thread, it will just be associated with the new one instead. So if you want, you can create a new thread for every day, but you can also just keep it in the same one, depending on your preferences as a GM (*for instance, if you want to use actual polls to determine the executions, you'll probably want to start new threads, since at least I don't think you can just detach and attach new polls however you please*).


This has turned out to be ~exactly right~. Believe me, I got like half a dozen mods to throw junk at that thing, and no one could do anything. Whatever. I still want my polls. (shut up walker polls are glorious polls > you >(()

So anyway, the last thread is marked (Day 1 - Day 2), and whatever the current thread is won't be marked by anything. Yeah.

AND SO MAFIA which would have gotten here sooner if important people had /turned in actions/ >( GUYS if you are dahlia or luke or atmey or gumshoe or apollo or klavier or ANYONE who has a night action then /you need to send it in every night/, okay?! Unless you say "and do this to this person until the end of time" or whatever, nothing will happen. Which will suck for you if you have a revenge role. Yes. I am an evil non-randomizing GM. This is /you guys' game/. :|

AND SO. MAFIA.


The citizens awoke calmly the next morning. After all, what was there to worry about? Only one person had died so far. ... Well, and the one that... but they didn't want to talk about that. One death in three days was actually a great crime rate for that area! So they all went their merry ways throughout the town, until someone (who clearly didn't know the area very well) thought to find lunch in yet another abandoned restaurant - an extremely pink one, with frills, aromatherapy bottles, and four unmoving bodies sitting around a table.

Yes. Four.

The man shrieked, called everyone as he was instructed, and checked the pulses of all of them while he waited. Each of them had a cup of some sort in front of them: a teacup and saucer, a plain white mug, a blue mug with a white design, and a stemmed glassware with a wide bowl. All but one had been poisoned, he gathered, with the final one merely slipped something in her drink. He knew the drill by now, carefully carrying or dragging the other three into the restaurant's freezer. As he did so, he made careful note of their names... and wept when it was clear that none should have been killed.

_*Walker* is dead. He was not mafia.

*demonickittens* is dead. She was not mafia.

*St. Christopher* is dead. He was not mafia._

When he returned, some of the remaining citizens had arrived. They helped him lay the remaining unconscious body across a booth, hoping that it might bring a bit more comfort.

_*Vixie* is asleep and cannot participate in discussion._

With everyone gathered, faces were grim. They had been underestimating their opponents. That would not happen again.

_Forty-eight hours (give or take) for discussion._


ETA: Remember, flavor text divulges nothing re: roles or cause of death! Just. Don't go looking into it. They are all cups that have been poisoned!! Except for the one. Yes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

damn, that is a lot of people. presumably mafia + dockill + lover? or wait, let me check the roles thread.

EDIT: also hopefully we can safely lynch people today because the alien should be dead?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

At least one of those could be revenge from Klavier/Apollo, though, in which case it is entirely possible that the alien isn't dead and is active. I would rather lynch (should a viable candidate present themselves) than abstain given that the scales are starting to tip in the mafia's favor, but yeah.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

well, the dayblocker basically confirmed vixie and kratos as not mafia, yes?

although that creates more WIFOM. hrml.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well. That's dramatic.

Yeah, we should definitely get to lynching someone. :/ Anybody got information?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

*Twenty-two hours* for discussion and nomination. (Still 'more or less, probably more', but come on. :()


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

okay okay okay dammit people participate somehow :/

can I threaten people with pointy sporks?

so! do we go after useless people or something? unless we have some other sort of leads?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

"Useless people" is a pretty broad group; most of the players have barely contributed anything, _if_ they've even contributed anything at all. So many people have remained stubbornly silent that they can't _all_  be mafia trying to lie low, but if Midnight's rant is anything to go by  then a lot of them could have potentially useful roles and  indiscriminate lynching is just risking losing a Gumshoe or someone that  could be useful should they decide to pitch in later on.

Let me attempt to narrow this down, for all the good it may or may not  do. My modly ring of see invisible tells me that, of the sixteen people who could potentially be participating--well, fifteen if you don't count Vixie--only Espeon and Hidan have not even viewed the thread. I will hazard a guess that they are among the group who did not send in actions. (It's also possible that they don't even know the new thread is up, because I actually didn't receive that notice at the top of the forum saying that day had started.) I'm pretty sure that one of the deaths was the mafia's doing--more likely than healer clash--though, so if they didn't send in actions then they probably aren't Kristoph. (They could still be Wocky, Tigre or Mafia-Ron/Atmey, but I doubt they're an immediate threat.) They _might_ have sent in actions, if they had them, but I would at least advise against lynching them today them unless they come in here and do something stupid.

That leaves Dannichu, Emerald Espeon, Flareth, Leafpool, Mike the Foxhog, NWT, opaltiger, Skylark, Zephyrous Castform and Zora of Termina as people who have viewed but not posted (Vixie has viewed, but again, can't talk). A glance through the previous two days' threads tells me that most of those people have only posted once or twice (Hidan 2, Mike 2, EE 1, opal 1, Flareth 2, Leafpool 2, Zora 1, Skylark 2, Espeon 1, unless someone wants to check my math), and hardly any of those posts contributed anything. Dannichu and Zephyrous Castform have yet to post at all in either thread.

All that said, I don't really know what to do. I need to get to work on something and I won't have much internet time tomorrow before a four-hour class, so I'm probably going to miss the day deadline come three-ish. I'll try and come back with _something_ as soon as I can, because sitting idle on a day with three kills is absolutely idiotic. Those of you who aren't posting because you have "nothing to contribute"--I'd really appreciate it if you'd at least _try_ to participate in the damn game. You need something to think about and really can't be bothered to hunt for anything marginally suspicious on your own? Think about the other players on that list of unhelpful people I was nice enough to hand you, then. If you have _anything_ to say about them, even if it's something small, bring it up! Read over their meager posts and see if anyone strikes you as particularly over/undereager. Hell, read over the posts of the active players. _One of you_ must have at least a thought about _someone_ else.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...nice. Most people haven't even viewed the thread again since I posted, so they don't even know I yelled at them. That's helpful. :/ (Those who did view, WHY DO YOU NOT RESPOND TO MY PROVOCATION. ARGH.)  I don't have a lot of time and I was hoping to have _something_ to go on when I checked in, but... meh.

Part of me wants to nominate Danni and Castform for failing to contribute at all, but I have a gut feeling about *Mike the Foxhog* so bah, my vote goes there. I don't like relying on gut votes and it's not like Mike can "defend" himself against it if he happens to come on again; if he wants to give off a less suspicious vibe he can start by attempting to contribute, though! (Not that I'll have time to withdraw my nomination because of the aforementioned long class spanning the end of the day phase, but if someone else is nominated and it goes to poll then at least I will be less inclined to vote for him!)

You guys suck D:

ETA: okay I can _attempt_ to get on during break and respond to anything I need to/withdraw nomination/etc., though I make no promises and still won't have a lot of time. Not that I actually expect anyone else to even post because you all suck.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'll fill in *Dannichu* ... although I'll probably still vote for Mike, hrml.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Butterfree's doing that thing where she posts very non-committal things that don't particularly help anyone:



Butterfree said:


> Well. That's dramatic.
> 
> Yeah, we should definitely get to lynching someone. :/ Anybody got information?


In my experience that means she's mafia, though I suppose she was more helpful on days one and two.

Secondly, sreservoir, seriously, if you're innocent stop being _so damn cryptic._ It doesn't help anyone. I would accuse you on account of that but I know you always do it, so that wouldn't be very helpful. Just stop, it's bloody annoying.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

baaaah apparently paying attention is as important a skill for mafia as thinking and i am good at neither

Um. Yeah I still have nothing useful to say so unless this post somehow makes you go all OR IS THAT JUST WHAT HE WANTS US TO DO and I'm accidently quite sneaky you  probably should all go ahead and vote for me. Whoo.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Sorry! Just, y'know, this being my first (proper) game of Mafia I haven't been sure thus far whom to suspect and, indeed, what to deduce in general. Although I assume that my posting right after being, erm, told to post might arouse even more suspicion so I'm sort of putting myself on the line here (And I doubt saying _that_ is making my hole any shallower either.)

In other words, what Mike said.

HOWEVER-- No wait, I can't even remember what I was even going to say here. Um.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm really, really sorry I haven't been participating 100%. In actuality, I've been really busy with some work experience. I've been getting up at 5am every morning to work on a buffalo herd and haven't physically been able to get near a computer easily enough to post for the majority of the discussion of this game. I don't have much to suggest as again, I haven't had the time to really mull anything over however, I'll post what I think anyway.

By all means I am incredibly happy to lynch someone and will back anyone if they provide a convincing enough argument. My work experience finishes after Friday, so I should be able to participate properly after that. Sorry for my seeming absence. (Anyone playing Buffy Mafia would also notice the lack of deadlines kept).

Dannichu has not said a word this game, but I think she's just abandoned some mafia games. (Again, she's not been replying to my Buffy Mafia either). It's completely baffling, in my mind.

Is there a possibility that the lovers (Alita Tiala + partner) died last night?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> Is there a possibility that the lovers (Alita Tiala + partner) died last night?


I can't think of many other ways to account for three deaths. Must have been some combination of Mafia kill and healer clash and/or Lover death and/or Klavier/Apollo revengekill.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

twenty-five minute break go go go

I understand that people are busy, so it's one thing if you really can't post, although it does sort of help to at least inform people of anticipated busytime when you're signing up and all so these misunderstandings don't keep happening.

And if you really can't think of anything to say... well, I dunno, I guess new people might have trouble knowing what to look for. Bah. It is at least helpful to give some indication that you're trying, though, so that we know you're attempting to put effort toward helping the town as opposed to more or less giving up. Mafia is a game of player analysis, and, well, no one can analyze anything if there are no posts to analyze. People not posting at all because there's nothing to go on only creates more "nothing to go on" and it spirals from there.

Mike's earlier comment has actually killed the gut feeling somewhat, though. Not necessarily just because "oh god but what if he's fine with the lynch because DIEGO", but because I'd think an actual mafia member wouldn't accept that so easily and would either get defensive or start trying too hard to seem extra-extra-helpful the minute they appeared to be heading for the chopping block. That in mind I think I will *withdraw my nomination of Mike* for the time being; I'm still cool with Danni in that case. Has apparently abandoned the game + has given no other indication of being unhelpful innocent, so.

See how much more interesting the game is when people participate? I laid down a few thoughts and observations--none of them were even concrete "suspicions", you'll notice--and then a little discussion happened that I figure helps point toward another likely innocent. Not every post has to be accusatory, you guys, so just bring up anything that caught your eye for any reason if the game is stagnating, k? It's really not as hard as it seems.

and now twenty-five minutes are up and I must flee!


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm informed there are only ten minutes remaining, so I'll *nominate Butterfree*, if only to prevent Dannichu from being automatically lynched.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Okey-dokey, poll is being up. Twenty-four hours to vote~~! (and you only get a 'no lynch' option if someone bolds for one, ftr.)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

if I may, I was planning to come back and post after school (since I saw Kratos' first post this morning while getting ready), but I only got on the computer for the first time since then just now and there's already a poll up. :V


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oh, what.

opal, I realize why you suspect me (I've been thinking "oh, God, I'm being way suspicious" the whole game), but I am Elise; you don't want to kill me. I've been trying not to draw mafia attention, but I guess that's not exactly a top priority anymore.

I haven't found out much of interest so far, though I can confirm that Diego _is not active_; it is safe to lynch. I don't know if Dannichu is mafia, but knowing at least that she is not Elise, and that if she is innocent she doesn't seem to be participating, it is probably wiser to go for her than for me.

Feel free to inspect me tonight if you need confirmation or whatever.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I don't see why I bother, I guess.

Fine, discussion is open during the voting phase, whatevers.


eta WHATEVERS, POLLS SUCK um idrk but if you want to change your vote you can. I'm uh. not sure how to go about this now. but. after this no more physical polls whatever.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

You could have just asked one of us to lock the thread! Or threadminned yourself and locked it! (Even though people really ought to know better by now...)

Also, it's possible to edit poll options and for gmods to edit votes (obviously you wouldn't want those of us who are playing to do it, buuuut ask Alraune or something?), so I'm not sure exactly what the problem with changing the poll in the previous thread was...? WE CAN TALK THROUGH THIS, IT'S OKAY

RE: Butterfree's roleclaim. Well. If she's telling the truth then that's heartening, because it means the no-kill the other day was due to vanishment, roleblock or lucky doctors. I actually haven't voted yet and I still need to think carefully about whether I'm willing to believe her, though (know how else she could know whether or not Diego was inactive? if she were Diego and were trying to keep from being lynched early! or she could just be lying in general). Uh and I should probably be paying attention to class right now so I will attempt to remember what else I wanted to say later.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oh, what. D: If you're going to vote for me after I claim, at least say something!

(to the person who's voted since I posted, not Kratos)

Also, why would I tell you it's safe to lynch if I were Diego?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

That's a fair point, though saying that it wasn't safe could potentially come back to bite you later when you are activated; the Elise claim would also be silly, then, because that would make you a pretty hot mafia target, and they'd probably try to kill you at night and end up getting rid of you (assuming you are Diego, and I admit I'm leaning more toward "not"; I just tend to play devil's advocate a lot).


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> You could have just asked one of us to lock the thread! Or threadminned yourself and locked it! (Even though people really ought to know better by now...)
> 
> Also, it's possible to edit poll options and for gmods to edit votes (obviously you wouldn't want those of us who are playing to do it, buuuut ask Alraune or something?), so I'm not sure exactly what the problem with changing the poll in the previous thread was...? WE CAN TALK THROUGH THIS, IT'S OKAY


Clearly I subconsciously wanted all this more discussion to happen, or I would have. :'(

... And I guess I was throwing the wrong mods at it?! Well I dunno. Maybe something can be hacked up for future physical-poll-using-use. HELP ME, KRATOS-KUN, YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE

Given all this, I don't know whether to ditch the physical poll and start over with bold-to-vote, or just keep it for now. I guess if someone says they want to change their vote, I'll redo it with twenty-four more voting hours. \o_O/ I ALWAYS SCREW UP SOMEHOW in every single mafia game, so really it's good to get it out of the way now. yup.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

It wouldn't be fair anyway to disallow discussion during the voting; because people aren't around all the time, they won't necessarily be there between the time they're nominated and the time the poll goes up, and because they can't communicate outside the thread, they'd have no way to attempt to defend themselves. At least with boldvotes some time usually passes between somebody first being nominated and them getting a majority vote, giving them a chance to notice what's going on.

And yeah, Elise would be a nonsensical claim for Diego, activated or inactivated. It draws the attention of the mafia _and_ makes the villagers less likely to want to lynch you if you succeed.

I note again that I've offered to be inspected tonight. If I'm mafia, you'll find out then, and if I'm not, you're safe not lynching me even if I actually were Diego. Win-win!

Oh, if you have a question that would convince you I'm Elise, I'll gladly ask it tonight.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Okay okay okay. Okay. Kratos has so kindly let given me modly powers to fix the poll! ... And like I said before, I'm ditching it. Twenty-fo-- it's 1:20a. Thirty-six hours for further discussion/*bold votes*. Sorry for all the confusion! :Db


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well now that all that's sorted out, I still think we need to do _something_ and will *nominate/vote/uh Dannichu* again. I'm willing to believe Butterfree for now, though I don't know about having an inspector investigate her because, assuming Gumshoe isn't already dead, I don't know that we really want to out the inspector yet. Investigate if you want, Gumshoe, but yeah. Danni has viewed the thread since she was last mentioned, but still hasn't posted. Presumably that's because we weren't supposed to be posting at the time, though. So! Danni! Thirty-six hours is plenty of time to prove you're worth keeping around~

Thoughts? Anyone? I get lonely talking to myself. ):


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Meh... Sorry for not contributing much I guess.

@Kratos - I can't seem to find Dannichu in *members who have read this thread* Am I missing something or... ?



			
				Mike The Foxhog said:
			
		

> I can't think of many other ways to account for three deaths. Must have been some combination of Mafia kill and healer clash and/or Lover death and/or Klavier/Apollo revengekill.


I'm willing to bet mafia kill + lover death

My reasoning: For there to have been a healer clash, the probability would be 17/17! or 1/16!. (I'm hoping my math is right) Removing healer clash, that would leave mafia kill, lover death and Klavier/Apollo. The mafia has one kill unless there's a lucky healer, but the chances of that would be 2/16! (higher than healer clash but still low), so I'm betting a mafia kill would've gone through. That would leave us with 2 unaccounted deaths: Klavier/Apollo or Lovers. I doubt Klavier/Apollo caused the 2 kills so yeah... 


Note: By ! I mean factorial


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

hmm, well. Butterfree doesn't seem to be lying, so I don't think I'll be voting for her again; on the other hand, I'll need more time to consider it before I vote Danni. I'll wait until she posts.

(I know this post is not very useful. it's 5:40 AM and I'm supposed to be getting ready for school.)


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Skylark said:


> Meh... Sorry for not contributing much I guess.
> 
> @Kratos - I can't seem to find Dannichu in *members who have read this thread* Am I missing something or... ?


She's invisible.



> I'm willing to bet mafia kill + lover death
> 
> My reasoning: For there to have been a healer clash, the probability would be 17/17! or 1/16!. (I'm hoping my math is right) Removing healer clash, that would leave mafia kill, lover death and Klavier/Apollo. The mafia has one kill unless there's a lucky healer, but the chances of that would be 2/16! (higher than healer clash but still low), so I'm betting a mafia kill would've gone through. That would leave us with 2 unaccounted deaths: Klavier/Apollo or Lovers. I doubt Klavier/Apollo caused the 2 kills so yeah...
> 
> 
> Note: By ! I mean factorial


Your maths is wildly wrong. The probability of a healer clash (with two healers) is only 1/289, and that's assuming random selection of targets, which quite obviously isn't the case. 1/16! is some absurdly low number that makes absolutely no sense. EDIT: Actually it's 1/324. There were 19 players alive last night.

Additionally, your argument doesn't actually account for the deaths. You can't say the lovers count for the other two deaths, because something has to actually kill one of them first. I would imagine the situation is one mafia kill, one other cause of death (with healer clash probably being less likely), with the third death being the second lover.

Butterfree: I suppose I'm inclined to think you're innocent, but still, you could have tried to reveal some of your information without giving yourself away. :(


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Uh, opal, your math is wrong too. The odds of a healer clash are the odds that the second healer picks the same person as the first - you don't need the first one to pick anyone in particular, provided it's not the second healer (since they can't heal themselves). That makes it 17/18 (out of the nineteen players, they're allowed to heal eighteen since they can't heal themselves and must pick any of seventeen that aren't the second healer) * 1/18 (again, the second healer is allowed to heal eighteen people) = 17/324 = 5.2%, quite close to 1/19.

Like I said, I haven't found out much in the way of useful information. I planned to give you Diego not being active if Diego got brought up, but nobody did bring him up until after I'd been accused. (For the record, I also asked about Diego activation on the first night, and about whether anyone had been killed by a healer clash on the second night (no).)


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> Uh, opal, your math is wrong too. The odds of a healer clash are the odds that the second healer picks the same person as the first - you don't need the first one to pick anyone in particular, provided it's not the second healer (since they can't heal themselves). That makes it 17/18 (out of the nineteen players, they're allowed to heal eighteen since they can't heal themselves and must pick any of seventeen that aren't the second healer) * 1/18 (again, the second healer is allowed to heal eighteen people) = 17/324 = 5.2%, quite close to 1/19.


I was still roughly fourteen orders of magnitude closer, okay. (whoops)



> Like I said, I haven't found out much in the way of useful information. I planned to give you Diego not being active if Diego got brought up, but nobody did bring him up until after I'd been accused. (For the record, I also asked about Diego activation on the first night, and about whether anyone had been killed by a healer clash on the second night (no).)


Well then. Consider your name cleared?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oh, god. When did mafia become so _technical?_

Either way, with people being dead, you can't be 100% certain there are still two healers, especially because of the no healer clash kill on the 2nd night. I've never actually seen the benefit in relying on statistics in mafia, anyway. I'm sure a lot of other players feel the same. Irrespectively of this, Dannichu's viewing of the thread since her supposed "clearing" does throw her back into suspicion. Seeing as there's near to no chance that Diego has become activated, it's presumably safe to lynch Dannichu.

I'm not at all suspicious of Butterfree any more, but I would like to hear a little bit more about opal's innocence, just in case. I can see why you did accuse Butterfree initially, but throwing out random accusations based on behaviour like that doesn't make you look especially good. :(

Either way, my vote tonight will probably go to Dannichu. She really does seem the most suspicious of all, right now.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> I can see why you did accuse Butterfree initially, but throwing out random accusations based on behaviour like that doesn't make you look especially good.


If you can see why I accused her the accusation was, by definition, not random.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> Either way, with people being dead, you can't be 100% certain there are still two healers, especially because of the no healer clash kill on the 2nd night. I've never actually seen the benefit in relying on statistics in mafia, anyway.


Besides which the statistics are only accurate if the healers are choosing targets at complete random, which we can't tell if they are.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



opaltiger said:


> If you can see why I accused her the accusation was, by definition, not random.


I should probably expand:

I can see why _you_ would personally accuse her based on behaviour. You know Butterfree very well and would presumably know which signs to look out for when she is lying and soforth.

I apologise. I hadn't really chosen the right words to describe what I meant in full.
I've never thought of minor personality blips as a terribly stable foudation for a full blown accusation. Although it doesn't ring true for this particular example, it can result in an alien win and a plethora of other effects upon being lynched. With such little substance to base anything on, I just found it mildly suspicious you would want to immediately point the finger at her. :/

Although it's maybe a little bit more secure in your mind to accuse people as such, I don't feel that it's really the right approach to finding the mafia at present. As such it's probably better to target people we have slightly more solid foundations to base accusations on, even if they're still feeble at best.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> I apologise. I hadn't really chosen the right words to describe what I meant in full.
> I've never thought of minor personality blips as a terribly stable foudation for a full blown accusation. Although it doesn't ring true for this particular example, it can result in an alien win and a plethora of other effects upon being lynched. With such little substance to base anything on, I just found it mildly suspicious you would want to immediately point the finger at her. :/


You'll notice I didn't immediately point my finger at her, just noted that her behaviour was similar to how she usually behaves when mafia. I also pointed out that this case was not quite the same, because she had been more helpful on the first and second days. The only reason I actually nominated her was because we were running out of time and I thought it was unfair that Dannichu be lynched automatically.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Ah, okay then.

My sincere apologies.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

So yeah, I haven't said much this game. (Tbh, I got kind of intimidated by the fact that this game seems to be all the experienced mafia players, and then me with nothing to contribute >.>) But I'm not completely sure if the answer to Butterfree's question was current. Technically everyone is killed at dawn, after she performs her night action, aren't they? So no one would have died in a healer clash at the time that she got her answer. (I'm probably wrong about this...) Otherwise, the only possibility I can think of is Mafia kill, revenge kill, lover death.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I asked Midnight; all information gathering roles (inspector, oracle) are given answers _after_ all other night actions have gone through.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

And I've been asking all my questions as "_By the time this night ends_, has Diego been activated/has anyone died from overdose?", specifically to make sure my information would be current.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

dammit, when the mafia is confirmed to have a dayblocker and they are likely to have a roleblocker, even if you _do_ have a doctor, _claiming to have an information role makes you useless anyway_.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

And what, I'm better off merrily letting you kill me when you could be going for someone who might actually be mafia? :/ I claimed because _you were about to kill me_. At least the dayblocker/roleblocker could be dead, or be Dannichu (or whoever we actually lynch), or whatever. Chance of surviving and giving you more information > no chance.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> But I'm not completely sure if the answer to Butterfree's question was current. Technically everyone is killed at dawn, after she performs her night action, aren't they? So no one would have died in a healer clash at the time that she got her answer. (I'm probably wrong about this...)


In addition to what Butterfree said, there's also the fact that she asked on the second night. No one died on that night so there couldn't possibly have been a clash anyway, and if there had been a clash on the first night then she would've received a positive answer when asking on the second. It wouldn't be current for today, no, but up until when she asked it would be. I guess she could ask again tonight, but tbh I'd rather have Diego-radar unless she can think of something better to inquire about. If she survives and all, anyway.

So apparently Danni was alien in another game and actually won _because_ she didn't post and everyone jumped on her for it; seems unlikely that she'd be alien in both, though, and even if she is Diego then she's just about confirmed as inactive. This continued refusal to post even after being prompted several times is really bugging me, because for the life of me I can't think of a good reason unless she's just given up or miraculously _is_ alien again and Butterfree is lying/somehow mistaken. Argh.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I will then stand by my nomination of Dannichu.

also: we do not know if the roleblocker exists, but if it does, it is alive; and the dayblocker is definitely alive, as evidenced by vixie's silence.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> This continued refusal to post even after being prompted several times is really bugging me, because for the life of me I can't think of a good reason unless she's just given up or miraculously _is_ alien again and Butterfree is lying/somehow mistaken. Argh.


She needs to sit at the bottom of very cold stairs to get internet. Or did until recently, at any rate.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...Wait, there have been three nights. Fail. I was thinking of night two, because some games start with night zero. So there could have been a healer clash last night after all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> I will then stand by my nomination of Dannichu.
> 
> also: we do not know if the roleblocker exists, but if it does, it is alive; and the dayblocker is definitely alive, as evidenced by vixie's silence.


How exactly do we know this? Ron and Atmey both flip innocent regardless of chosen alignment, and one of them could very easily have been Apollo/Klavier's target or been targeted by Alita night one. Or am I missing something?



opaltiger said:


> She needs to sit at the bottom of very cold stairs to get internet. Or did until recently, at any rate.


That would explain the general infrequency of posts; it would not explain, at least not so readily, why she was online to post a victory smiley in Glee Mafia, viewed the AAMafia thread _at that time_, and then still didn't even say so much as "I'm here, sorry guys, don't lynch me and I'll try to contribute later".


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> How exactly do we know this? Ron and Atmey both flip innocent regardless of chosen alignment, and one of them could very easily have been Apollo/Klavier's target or been targeted by Alita night one. Or am I missing something?
> 
> right, they flip innocent. but still, manipulation of lynch abilities is never good for the town, especially when they've been silencing the better players, so we at least know that we have a mafia dayblocker around unless they got healerclashed this morning. eh, we'll know tomorrow in any case.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> How exactly do we know this? Ron and Atmey both flip innocent regardless of chosen alignment, and one of them could very easily have been Apollo/Klavier's target or been targeted by Alita night one. Or am I missing something?





MidnightSaboteur said:


> Also I decided that mafia-aligned variables will present as mafia.


Like previously said, it's extremely likely that there's one Mafia variable.  But I'm not sure why it's likely that the Mafia have a roleblocker.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oh, right, I forgot that. Never mind, then; I do agree about mafia dayblocker, anyway.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Wait, Butterfree, you seem to have left out what you asked on the third night, now that I've realized that there was one.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I asked again if Diego had been activated, hence why I could tell you that with confidence today.

Anyway, I have to agree with Kratos; I know Diego isn't active, and if she's been around and seen the thread but not posted, that has to count as suspicious. :/ I vote *Dannichu*.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Conversation was quick to begin, this time around. From a starting point of 'how could it happen?' to 'who could have done it?', people kept their wits and logic about them, but were still resolved to find someone they could exact revenge upon. Three innocent deaths would not go unpunished.

A few names arose, as in times before. Mike the Foxhog was the first one, but after swallowing his fear and declaring he was okay with self-sacrifice for the good of the team, the citizens became uneasy, and sought another outlet for their frustration. _Dannichu, she could be it!_ After Dannichu raised no objection nor comment, one wary man suggested, _Well, perhaps Butterfree?_

After these names were decided upon, it was already sundown, and people prepared to put their choices to vote as usual. But Butterfree balked at the accusation, and soon the citizens were speaking over each other, debating the relative merits and consequences of each action. It wasn't until the full moon had risen high into the sky that the final judgement was declared: Dannichu would be the one to die.

Even still, she made no rebuttals, simply listening to the discussion wearing a tight-lipped smile. A few of the group standing around her shared sideways glances. "W-well...?" one prompted her.

She smiled.

A single shot rang out.

Dannichu slumped backwards in the booth, wearing a smile and a fresh bullet wound in the center of her forehead.

Everyone looked behind them, watching a woman holding a long-barrelled golden pistol, her hands shaking. "I had to do it," she mumbled. "I had to, I had to, she's a killer; you all see that, right?" Her words became increasingly frantic, sounding as if she were trying to convince herself more than the others. "She's them, she's one of them, she's a murderer!"

Slowly, heads turned back to face the woman's body, and a few of the group slowly nodded. This woman, Dannichu, had said nothing at all, and yet was the most guilty one they had yet seen.

_*Dannichu* is dead. She was mafia.

Forty-eight Seventy-two hou One hundred eight minutes for night actions. >:( wtfever_


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

What? I've viewed the thread... there are more than one... I... sent in a night action too...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...you didn't die today and it is night phase. shut up and do your night action.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

After the previous eventful day, the night seemed to last ages as the citizens fell into a thick, unrefreshing sleep. Finally, one by one, the citizens groaned awake in the morning. (Except for Hidan, who slept in because he was /up talking during the night/. >( But he got up eventually.)

Within a few hours, the citizens, through phones and coming across one another in the street, coalesced into their familiar group in front of the courtroom. It was more familiar than expected, actually... All who had left Trés Bien that night had returned the next day. This was good news, to be sure, but... for the second time? Now that they had proof of the mafia's existence, the citizens had to wonder... just what were they up to?

_No one has died.

Forty-eight hours for voting and discussion._


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I don't think this is as panic-inducing as it seems on first glance. We know there was no active alien yesterday, and I don't think it's that likely there is now. Why? Well, yesterday Butterfree made herself a prime target for the mafia - but equally, she made herself a prime target for healers. I think it's extremely likely both the mafia and one of the healers targeted her. This might suggest that the other healer is dead (since she didn't die of overdose), or decided not to target her out of fear of causing an overdose.

Either way, I think this explanation is likelier than any other.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

if the alien's not active, then that means we can safely lynch today. my suspicions are on res for being generally cryptic. (yes, I know res always is, but god_damn_ would it be such a problem to _not_ be cryptic for once)


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> if the alien's not active, then that means we can safely lynch today. my suspicions are on res for being generally cryptic. (yes, I know res always is, but god_damn_ would it be such a problem to _not_ be cryptic for once)


Honestly I think it would be worth lynching him just so we don't have to worry about his quintuple bluffs any more.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

No deaths, DEATHS EVERYWHERE, no deaths! This is a very bipolar game of mafia.

RIGHT, so here's what I'm thinking (it does not actually _mean_ anything, it is just my train of thought):



After Butterfree's last resort to save her skin last night, she made a claim to be Oracle, an incredulously powerful role. Normally, mafia like to claim simple roles like Doctor, which would be easier to hide.
 Therefore, if the mafia were intelligent, Butterfree would practically be target #1 as she, assuming she is oracle, can divulge more information regarding the mafia's activity than anyone else.
However, she is still alive. This could mean one of three things: mafia of questionable intelligence; healed by Pal or Guy, *but not both*; or Butterfree _is actually mafia_ and would obviously not target herself.
 
I'm not actually accusing her for the time being, but I am genuinely curious as to how she is still alive. Would any doctors like to claim healing Butterfree?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

that is exactly why I was pointing it out.

EDIT: ^ twas in response to opal


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Vixie, I think you're being overly suspicious. There is no reason to think Butterfree is mafia; surely a doctor healing her is more likely.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



opaltiger said:


> Vixie, I think you're being overly suspicious. There is no reason to think Butterfree is mafia; surely a doctor healing her is more likely.


I said I was not accusing her yet! But getting a confirmation of a heal would be nice, yes? I mean, there had been no oracle activity earlier; an observant player would have noticed that and perhaps seized the opportunity to make a wild claim that more people would be inclined to believe rather than a simple one like doctor.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

But, if the Mafia were intelligent, Butterfree might also not be their number one target because of her being a prime target for the healers as well. So they could have assumed she would be healed and decided to try not wasting their time by targeting someone else. In which case, it is possible that we have an activated alien.

Anyway, I've also noticed that no one is asleep today. I wonder if that's really just because the dayblocker forgot to send in their night action...


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> I said I was not accusing her yet! But getting a confirmation of a heal would be nice, yes? I mean, there had been no oracle activity earlier; an observant player would have noticed that and perhaps seized the opportunity to make a wild claim that more people would be inclined to believe rather than a simple one like doctor.


Ah, but claiming oracle would be incredibly stupid for the mafia, precisely _because_ the doctors would be likely to target you. Dying from overdose is a high risk.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



opaltiger said:


> Ah, but claiming oracle would be incredibly stupid for the mafia, precisely _because_ the doctors would be likely to target you. Dying from overdose is a high risk.


Fair point. Unless they were confident only 0/1 doctor(s) remained? Although I guess that wouldn't actually be determinable.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The mafia has no way to be confident of the number of remaining doctors, or to be confident they've already killed the real oracle (for the purposes of claiming; it's always going to be awkward to claim oracle and then have somebody else step up to claim "Hey! _I'm_ the oracle!", isn't it?).

For that matter, if I were mafia it would be monumentally stupid of me to try to make everyone discount the possibility of the alien being active, since I'd have no way to know and alien wins are just as bad for the mafia as for the innocents.

In any case, since opaltiger's theory of what happened last night seems pretty likely to me, that's rather handy! Whoever healed me last night can just keep healing me and together we can come up with more questions for me to ask. Sound good to you?

Incidentally, last night I asked "By the time this night ends, is Detective Gumshoe alive?" The answer sounded like it was something of a gray area but ended up as no, so I have a strong suspicion the original Gumshoe got killed but has been channeled by a channeler who is still alive. So though I could be wrong, I'm pretty sure we still have an inspector.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> In any case, since opaltiger's theory of what happened last night seems pretty likely to me, that's rather handy! Whoever healed me last night can just keep healing me and together we can come up with more questions for me to ask. Sound good to you?


It should be emphasised that if you're a doctor who _didn't_ heal Butterfree last night, you should *by no means* do so on subsequent nights. Only the doctor who healed her last night should continue doing so.

Last time something like this happened the doctors weren't paying attention and we had an unfortunate overdose. :P


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



opaltiger said:


> Last time something like this happened the doctors weren't paying attention and we had an unfortunate overdose. :P


AGH WHY DID YOU HAVE TO REMIND ME ; ;


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Re: Butterfree not being dead yet. Actually, I am banking on a pretty intelligent mafia! It's possible that they did target her and a doctor got lucky, but I believe it is more likely that the mafia left her alive, at least for the time being, and attacked someone else. The biggest threat to the mafia, bar a lucky inspector who can convince everyone else they're telling the truth, is Diego. They absolutely need to know whether their kill failed because DIEGO or because they were blocked/their target was protected. Butterfree has already proved that she is inclined to ask Midnight about Diego-activation. It makes more sense, if the mafia knows what they're doing, to leave Butterfree alive so that she'll ask about alien activation as often as possible. If she gets a positive, the mafia then knows to re-target one of their earlier failed targets and eliminate them once and for all. They'd only go after Butterfree once they could be certain Diego was out of the picture.

Another point! No one has been silenced today! I figure they would've at least tried to shut me or res up, if not try to kill us, since we were the only talkative ones for most of the day (Butterfree would've been allowed to speak for much the same reasons as above). But even if not us, for whatever reason, why not someone else? Why not keep Vixie quiet a bit longer, or go after someone else who seemed like they might've been onto something? If I had to guess, I'd say that this is because Dannichu was the silencer and the mafia has thus lost that ability, though it's possible that they heard us all saying that obvious mafia dayblocker was obvious and are trying to shape up now (hint: too late). Or it could've been roleblocked, I guess... (I don't think action-forgetting is all that likely, incidentally; no Midnight-rant today, you'll notice.)

Which brings me to my next point. res claimed roleblocker on day one. Everyone assumes that no one died because the _doctor(s)_ got lucky. Isn't it just as likely (and easier to confirm if res is telling the truth, since it very clearly isn't dead yet; we don't know how many, if any, docs are left, on the other hand) that _res_ could've gotten lucky? res! Mind telling us who you blocked, if anyone, last night, or possibly on the second night, which also had no deaths? I'm not suggesting that whoever it targeted _must_ be Kristoph (or the dayblocker, assuming it wasn't Danni) and should be lynched immediately, but it would give us a starting point to look at.

(also Midnight, those aren't tickyboxes. ): use your new magical threadmin pollfixing powers and fix!)


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> (also Midnight, those aren't tickyboxes. ): use your new magical threadmin pollfixing powers and fix!)


[20:44] <MidnightDS> someone tell kratos /he's/ a tickybox :(
[20:44] <MidnightDS> and that I can't change poll type
[20:45] <MidnightDS> I would if I could! things like private/public or ticky/noticky


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Walker said:


> [20:44] <MidnightDS> someone tell kratos /he's/ a tickybox :(
> [20:44] <MidnightDS> and that I can't change poll type
> [20:45] <MidnightDS> I would if I could! things like private/public or ticky/noticky


<MidnightDS> I hate posting from ds
<MidnightDS> go tell walker he's dead and to shut up

EDIT 2: derp, just noticed last paragraph of Butterfree's post, never mind.

EDIT 3: although my original point of role-block could have our biggest lead on who to lynch still holds water!


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> <MidnightDS> I hate posting from ds
> <MidnightDS> go tell walker he's dead and to shut up


nyoro~n


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

That is no way to speak to the tickybox that gave you the ability to edit those polls to lie about tickyboxes in the first place! >| Ingrate!

Anyway, so. Vixie agrees that asking about roleblockers == not a bad idea. So... I guess we wait for res to respond? I don't suppose anyone else has any brilliant insights in the meantime?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

There's really not much to say which has already been said. The mafia could be, as Kratos have already said, pretty crafty. There is of course, always the possibility that they did in fact target Butterfree, who was protected by a doctor or a role blocker, in their own special ways. The only way we'd really know would be if Butterfree were to ask a question regarding last night's actions on why nobody died. Even then, I feel that it could be a waste of a question.

However, there is still the possibility that the mafia are actually pretty uneducated and targetted the vanished Lamiroir. Due to the 50% chance of evading any lethal night action, this could be part of why no-one died during last night?

If this occured, then it's entirely possible the role blocker managed to target the sleep-inducer, hence why nobody is asleep this round. The doctors would then be free to target separate people?

Of course, this is all just theorising what other people have not taken into account, the Lamiroir. It wouldn't be especially brilliant if the alien had been activated, both for innocents and the mafia. :/

(Correct me if I'm at all wrong about everything, please. I haven't been here for about the first half of this mafia game and this is my first actual analysis.)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

All this theorising and silent doctors/roleblockers aren't exactly helping us D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I think I might have sent in this night's action over query in irc, targetting either kratos or butterfree, but don't take that as any sort of evidence until I can actually check my logs.

ALSO: I'm more inclined to think kratos than butterfree because I think I tried to block butterfree N2? which apparently failed, although that might indicate another roleblocker.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oh, ~derp me~, I almost forgot another possibility -- _Ini Miney's clothing box_. 

Given all the methods possible for diverting, distracting, and disabling. It's pretty safe-ish to say the night before was Klavier/Apollo and an extra kill, with Ema suspecting me for some reason. And if res is telling the truth about being role-block, we know who Ema is and we can mark them both as innocent since it is very unlikely for Ema to be dead.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> However, there is still the possibility that the mafia are actually pretty uneducated and targetted the vanished Lamiroir. Due to the 50% chance of evading any lethal night action, this could be part of why no-one died during last night?
> 
> If this occured, then it's entirely possible the role blocker managed to target the sleep-inducer, hence why nobody is asleep this round. The doctors would then be free to target separate people?
> 
> Of course, this is all just theorising what other people have not taken into account, the Lamiroir. It wouldn't be especially brilliant if the alien had been activated, both for innocents and the mafia. :/


I can tell you with 100% confidence that Lamiroir is dead and had died prior to last night.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> I can tell you with 100% confidence that Lamiroir is dead and had died prior to last night.


I'm happy to believe you. What's your proof for it, by the way?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> Oh, ~derp me~, I almost forgot another possibility -- _Ini Miney's clothing box_.
> 
> Given all the methods possible for diverting, distracting, and disabling. It's pretty safe-ish to say the night before was Klavier/Apollo and an extra kill, with Ema suspecting me for some reason. And if res is telling the truth about being role-block, we know who Ema is and we can mark them both as innocent since it is very unlikely for Ema to be dead.


...? I don't follow. Could you explain your reasoning better?

Also, Leafpool, it's no use coming in to make statements like that if you aren't going to claim. Explain?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> ...? I don't follow. Could you explain your reasoning better?


Since it's very unlikely for Ema to be dead, and nobody was put to sleep today, that means it was most likely due to a roleblock (and not a diversion). If res is really the roleblocker, whoever they targeted is most likely Ema.



Leafpool said:


> I can tell you with 100% confidence that Lamiroir is dead and had died prior to last night.





> Also, Leafpool, it's no use coming in to make statements like that if you aren't going to claim. Explain?


Also this, please; as Butterfree claimed to be Lamiroir earlier and I'm not 100% convinced she is, this could be crucial.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> Also this, please; as Butterfree claimed to be Lamiroir earlier and I'm not 100% convinced she is, this could be crucial.


Um... no she didn't? Walker did, and then he died.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



opaltiger said:


> Um... no she didn't? Walker did, and then he died.


<Vixie> ... oh
<Vixie> Elise
<Vixie> and Lamiroir
<Vixie> are not the same person, Vix
<Vixie> excuse me while I go bang my head on a wall

NO WONDER I AM SO CONFUSE

also this multiple-thread business is making my head hurt


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I think you're also confused about the fact that Ema is a nightblocker, not a dayblocker.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> I'm happy to believe you. What's your proof for it, by the way?





Butterfree said:


> Also, Leafpool, it's no use coming in to make statements like that if you aren't going to claim. Explain?





Vixie said:


> Also this, please; as Butterfree claimed to be Lamiroir earlier and I'm not 100% convinced she is, this could be crucial.


right, yeah, I was waiting for someone to ask for my proof before I posted it because I didn't want to post when it could make me a mafia target immediately :x

Walker was Lamiroir, yes. I'm Maya and channeled Walker last night so :x


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...well, that's kind of a moot point, then, isn't it? Sure, "Lamiroir" is dead, but instead we have another player who functions exactly like Lamiroir instead. Who's to say the mafia didn't target you? Or wait, does channeling happen after the mafia's move?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> Or wait, does channeling happen after the mafia's move?


the role description's kind of vague about it... I would kind of assume it would, which is part of the reason why I decided to mention that I knew Lamiroir was dead. (If channeling occurs beforehand, though, then I just added unnecessary complications to the game by pointing this out! I am so smart :B)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

okay! checked logs, last night's block was kratos.

barely-meaningful FOS!


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I think you're also confused about the fact that Ema is a nightblocker, not a dayblocker.


... oh really. Well that must mean Atmey picked Will Powers' Steak and res is (most likely) Ema.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

res would have to be claiming Ema, though. The only other possible nightblockers are Ron and Atmey (barring channeler, but it claimed day one and channeler couldn't have acted then), and res's posts have always questioned what _both_ variables were doing. If res were one of the variables it would have no reason to ask about both--just one.

If you want me to claim, res, I will; I'd rather not over a little FOS, but I suppose if the rest of you think it would help then I'll cooperate. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> res would have to be claiming Ema, though. The only other possible nightblockers are Ron and Atmey (barring channeler, but it claimed day one and channeler couldn't have acted then), and res's posts have always questioned what _both_ variables were doing. If res were one of the variables it would have no reason to ask about both--just one.


As Ron DeLite and having picked Ini Miney's clothing box, it is very assumable Luke Atmey is the dayblocker as nobody else (unless I'm mistaken which I am _pretty sure this time _I am not) possibly can be. In such a case, it is therefore assumable res is Ema.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> res would have to be claiming Ema, though. The only other possible nightblockers are Ron and Atmey (barring channeler, but it claimed day one and channeler couldn't have acted then), and res's posts have always questioned what _both_ variables were doing. If res were one of the variables it would have no reason to ask about both--just one.


if I had this information, I'd /still/ ask, just to throw people off. this is a useful piece of information for you.

as it happens, I actually am one of the variables, and I don't actually remember or care which one, and I will continue not to care until someone else claims the other one.



> If you want me to claim, res, I will; I'd rather not over a little FOS, but I suppose if the rest of you think it would help then I'll cooperate. I have nothing to hide.


it's just my fos; I block twice before I start trying to get people lynched. /yes/ this is an indication of my night action! unless something else comes up.

is this sufficiently clear for your liking!

EDIT: this means there are probably three mafia left unless the one who chose dayblocker is an idiot. which isn't really a possibility we can rule out, but let's hope.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> if I had this information, I'd /still/ ask, just to throw people off. this is a useful piece of information for you.


Actually, I am aware of this tactic. I could've worded that a little better, perhaps.



> as it happens, I actually am one of the variables, and I don't actually remember or care which one, and I will continue not to care until someone else claims the other one.


Do you care now, then?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

not yet; nobody else has claimed a variable, so I have no need to check.

EDIT: unless I missed something?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

If you say so.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

what I am lazy and the only PM which says which one I am is some weeks ago


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Right, so, uh, is anyone ~else~ suspecting res right now?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Yeeeeeah, little bit.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Voting *res* until convinced otherwise.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

WAIT WAIT WAIT FOR ME DON'T GET ALL TRIGGER-HAPPY YET IT TAKES A LONG TIME TO FIND POSTS TO QUOTE

First, to gather/preserve some relevant posts in one convenient location, since some people might be like res and be too lazy to _look a few posts above their own_:



sreservoir said:


> I will then stand by my nomination of Dannichu.
> 
> *also: we do not know if the roleblocker exists, but if it does, it is  alive; and the dayblocker is definitely alive, as evidenced by vixie's  silence.*





sreservoir said:


> if I had this information, I'd /still/ ask,  just to throw people off. this is a useful piece of information for you.
> 
> *as it happens, I actually am one of the variables, and I don't actually  remember or care which one, and I will continue not to care until  someone else claims the other one.*
> 
> 
> 
> it's just my fos; I block twice before I start trying to get people  lynched. /yes/ this is an indication of my night action! unless  something else comes up.
> 
> is this sufficiently clear for your liking!
> 
> EDIT: this means there are probably three mafia left unless the one who  chose dayblocker is an idiot. which isn't really a possibility we can  rule out, but let's hope.





Vixie said:


> ... oh really. Well that must mean *Atmey* picked Will Powers' Steak and res is (most likely) Ema.





Vixie said:


> *As Ron DeLite and having picked Ini Miney's clothing  box*, it is very assumable Luke Atmey is the dayblocker as nobody else  (unless I'm mistaken which I am _pretty sure this time _I am not) possibly can be. In such a case, it is therefore assumable res is Ema.


Bolding is mine. In summary:

res: one of the variables is a dayblocker.
Vixie: I'm Ron DeLite and I stole the clothing box.
res: I'm a variable.

Therefore, res is a dayblocker, not a roleblocker, according to its own train of thought/line of inquiry. Next:



sreservoir said:


> *right, they flip innocent. but still, manipulation of lynch abilities is  never good for the town, especially when they've been silencing the  better players, so we at least know that we have a mafia dayblocker  around unless they got healerclashed this morning. eh, we'll know  tomorrow in any case.*


In summary:

res: the dayblocker is mafia.

...?

Now! If res wants to stand by the "I'm a roleblocker" comment, then either it or Vixie is lying and should be lynched. Off the top of our heads I'm sure we can all think of who's been a lot less helpful overall. Regardless of who you want to lynch, though, I would remind everyone that Butterfree did not ask about alien activation last night. Before we actually start voting for either of them, we need to see if we can narrow down what caused the no-kill.

I'll start by satisfying Vixie's earlier demand, then: I am Guy Eldoon. Surprise, surprise, right? I'll kill for this Midnight later. My targets were, in order, NWT, Vixie, Vixie again, sreservoir. I never protected Butterfree, partially because I still think the mafia would've left her alone, and partially because I didn't want to risk Pal not realizing that and end up clashing her. (Given that none of my targets are among the dead, and assuming that I wasn't distracted, I could not possibly have contributed to a healer clash the night before. Therefore, I can also give you "the triple-death was mafia kill + revenge kill + lovers" as an additional tidbit. The revenge kill has already triggered, so know that we can't count on it happening again.)

Now, we could also ask to hear from a few other roles (Pal, the _real_ Ema, perhaps Trucy, or the _real_ other variable if res is alien and intentionally being stupid). And I would like to hear from _someone_ else with any insight into this, because... well... Diego.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*













Kratos Aurion said:


> Now, we could also ask to hear from a few other roles (Pal, the _real_ Ema, perhaps Trucy, *or the real other variable if res is alien and intentionally being stupid*). And I would like to hear from _someone_ else with any insight into this, because... well... Diego.





sreservoir said:


> *and sometimes when I am alien, I mention aliens just to make you think that an alien would try to avoid mention of an alien and think I'm mafia!*





sreservoir said:


> so the only information we have is: *res claims to be roleblocker but is also softclaiming alien?* walker claims to be useless. mafia is hard.
> 
> is that about it?





sreservoir said:


> OKAY OKAY TWELVE-MINUTE NINJA: ...why randlynch when there are so many huge targets? and for all we know, we might be hitting alien!
> 
> EDIT-AGAIN: okay, maybe not so huge, but, still. *my point about alien still stands.*





sreservoir said:


> EDIT: also hopefully we can safely lynch people today *because the alien should be dead?*


res seemed awfully hasty to denounce the first lack-of-kill due to alien activation when there were like zillions of other possibilities and he is being generally mindfucky in general. Withdrawing my vote now :\


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Proposed plan of action, then:

1. Abstain.

2. Kristoph/Tigre/Wocky, if you know that res is not with you, target it.

3. Butterfree, ask about aliens.

4. I will protect Butterfree just in case the mafia are jerks who aren't as scared of Diego as they should be. Pal/anyone who has channeled Pal, if you are alive, _for the love of god protect someone other than Butterfree or sreservoir_. Any other player, I don't care who, but _do not clash Butterfree and do not protect res from the mafia_. (If I am somehow dead by the time this day phase ends, however, then you should protect Butterfree in my stead.)

5. Ema/anyone who has channeled Ema (or variable w/roleblock, just in case Vixie is lying), if you are alive, do not use your night action.

6. Trucy/anyone who has channeled Trucy, do not use your night action.

7. We wake up. If res is dead, problem definitively solved. If someone else is dead/no one is dead and Butterfree tells us Diego is active, repeat until res is gone (unless someone else can somehow magically prove that another player is Diego). If someone else is dead/no one is dead and Butterfree says Diego is _inactive_, then res is just careless mafia and should be lynched.

(If Leafpool is telling the truth and Butterfree's interpretation of Midnight's answer is correct then it's not likely that Pearl channeled a role that can interfere, but I want all the bases covered. JUST GENERALLY SPEAKING, ANYONE WHO CAN BLOCK/REDIRECT/OTHERWISE INTERFERE WITH NIGHT ACTIONS SHOULD SIT ON THEIR HANDS AND NOT DO ANYTHING TONIGHT.)

good plan y/n? Unless res comes back with an absolutely stellar defense, I'm missing something huge or someone else can think of a better lynch candidate (choose carefully!), I am going to *abstain*.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I like this plan, though I hope for your sake, Kratos, that Pal is alive. *Abstaining.

*Edit: Oh, and for the record, Midnight follows the Always Rule in Favour of the Alien mantra, meaning if de Killer were to blow up the alien, it would count as a day kill (i.e. a win) for the alien. That said, I do not suggest this route.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Duly noted, suggestion axed. De Killer, be quiet.

EDIT: And even if Pal isn't alive and the mafia kills me at some point (hint: _not tonight,_ plz kill res), at least for tonight I can guarantee that Butterfree will live to give an alien/no alien result. That's my primary concern.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

... I really like this plan. *Abstaining.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Mmm, though the numbers of the mafia are worrying, I'm going to agree and say *Abstain*; Kratos's plan looks pretty good.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Simply because I can't see any better logical route to go down, I'll agree with said plan and *Abstain.*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I've 4 things to say
1) O.O Wow. I'm waaaaay out of my league in this game 
2) I agree with the plan
3) *Abstain*
4) In an extremely pathetic attempt to be at least a tiny bit helpful, res hasn't even posted a defense


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...I am in love with this plan. Kratos, your brilliance never ceases to amaze me.
*Abstain*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I would just like to add that this plan will hit a snag if someone else is active Diego and res is non-de Killer mafia. Obviously if res is still alive and the alien is active for too long then the game will stagnate/the mafia will have free reign to pick everyone else off one by one. I think it's more likely res is alien or Diego is inactive and res is mafia, but just in case, we shouldn't tunnel in on this and feel free to chuck it and try the plan/something similar with someone else if res doesn't die.

And Butterfree, if we do end up with a dead mafia in the morning at some point after any active alien result, on the following night do you think you could ask whether Diego is still alive just to double-check? I don't like the way this derails actual mafia-hunting either, and if you're confident enough that the alien is gone you can probably ask something a little more useful, but it would be nice to know whether we've gotten rid of him once and for all.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well, _if_ Diego is active, it _has_ to be whoever the mafia targeted last night (since Diego wasn't active yesterday), so they'll have an easy time offing him, knowing that. :/ And if res is mafia and I find Diego is not active, we won't have to worry about that again unless Diego gets activated at some later point.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...which probably means it actually isn't res, then, since I protected it last night (unless I was roleblocked). So then I guess it's careless mafia? Meh, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I don't know how Midnight GMs, but I activate the alien even if it gets healed. After all, I'd be just as pissed if somebody shot me whether somebody else came along and healed me afterwards or not.

Maybe we should get confirmation on that?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Probably, yeah. And mafia, if res is actually one of you, Butterfree's right--re-target your target from last night if Butterfree gets an active result tonight.

EDIT @ Skylark: Actually, res hasn't viewed the thread since yesterday, so I don't think it knows all this has happened yet.

ookay I have to leave and will probably miss the end of day again (damn you Wednesday classes), so good luck!


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm not really sure this is the best idea, but I suppose I will simplify things a little.

I healed Butterfree last night. Doesn't mean alien isn't active, but I reckon it reduces the odds a fair bit.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> Probably, yeah. And mafia, if res is actually one of you, Butterfree's right--re-target your target from last night if Butterfree gets an active result tonight.


If nothing - just target whoever you targeted last night. (Unless it's me, which is pointless because I'm not the alien and Kratos is going to heal me anyway.)

EDIT: If opal healed me, that's great, but since it doesn't prove an alien isn't active, it's probably better to be safe than sorry and go with the plan anyway.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

In fact I am certain enough that alien is inactive to *nominate res.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I dislike this plan not the least of which is because it involves me getting killed, but:

1. if I'm not mafia, if the mafia targets someone else, you'll /still/ think I'm mafia because I didn't die and they just got two free kills!
2. Vixie is lying. I am Ron. Of course, I can't easily prove this, but. Wuld it convince you if Butterfree doesn't get an answer tonight due to roleblock?
3. *Abstain* I want to prolong my life as long as possible!


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

If you're innocent, you'll shut up and do as you're told and not roleblock. :| If I get blocked, we'll just consider that confirmation you're _mafia-aligned_ Ron. Further, why didn't you mention that you're supposedly Ron _when Vixie originally claimed Ron_?

Incidentally, maybe we should modify my question. If there might be an activated alien, the mafia will get rid of them tonight, and I could ask a question that could get to the bottom of some of this hurricane of claims. (I already have one in mind.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

because I misread that?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Okay, but again, if you're innocent you will not roleblock me. If I get blocked we will consider it proof that you are mafia (and not activated alien, since you'll get shot tonight if that's the case - by the way, mafia, if you _didn't_ target res last night, definitely don't now) and lynch you tomorrow without hesitation. If you're innocent and don't block me, I will know tomorrow and we will not kill you.

Incidentally, also consider res to be confirmed mafia if I die, because that probably means he roleblocked Kratos.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

wait, how will /you/ know my alignment when mafia-testing is explicitly called out as an invalid question?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I told you, _I have a question in mind_. It's not directly is-res-mafia, but it will confirm whether you're mafia or not, unless there are _extremely_ contrived circumstances going on.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

res might be Ron after all, guys. Apparently I made the mistake of claiming the wrong role and I'm actually Luke Atmey. (I did this in Glee mafia, too, where I claimed the wrong healer x|)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...

:/

...

did you just complicate the game again?

all bets off, except the one that says I'll die before D6!


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> ...
> 
> :/
> 
> ...
> 
> did you just complicate the game again?
> 
> all bets off, except the one that says I'll die before D6!


Okay, here's what I think. res originally claimed role block and now that he's claiming Ron after all, he very well may be now that he's trying to save his skin in an alternate way (capitalising on my mistake); first trying to soft-claim alien to keep us scared from lynching us.

He very well may be mafia-aligned anyway if he were Ron, and since he *must* have chosen Will Powers' Steak, he is of little use to the innocents anyway.

Therefore, I'm voting *res*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

hey, I'm the one willing to give proof.

it's also fairly possible that, after the lack of dayblock today, you decided you could safely claim one of the variables, being either alien or terrorist, and switch to the other using that as an excuse in case you got called out on it.

neither of which would be good idea to kill. hm.

EDIT: I really doubt mafia, though, and I don't think you can actually be the dayblocker, considering Word of God that people can't target themselves.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

MAN YOU GUYS

~YOU GUYS~

this is the best mafia game ever <3 even better than games that result in tidbits like this. (PS: Go join #mafia! Pretty please. #tcod is tired of me begging for players for games. :'() I asked for a game as good as AAMafia I, and I was not disappointed. :3

ANYWAY. thought I'd clarify some things that have been brought up! I wasn't sure if I should, really, or if it's the kind of thing where if everything's laid out, it's easier to figure out... but I'll try really hard to not let anything game-relevant slip. :x




Leafpool said:


> the role description's kind of vague about it... I would kind of assume it would, which is part of the reason why I decided to mention that I knew Lamiroir was dead. (If channeling occurs beforehand, though, then I just added unnecessary complications to the game by pointing this out! I am so smart :B)





> So the roles described in this post but not in the mafia rules thread take place during the following phases: Maya and Pearl will choose their dead during the evening phase, and consequently, the following night, perform their adopted night action as usual. Luke and Ron... I guess they choose their alignment/role during "game preparation"? ... etc.


And evening comes before anything else, so.




Kratos Aurion said:


> I would just like to add that this plan will hit a snag if someone else is active Diego and res is non-de Killer mafia.


Don't forget that Dahlia counts just as much as de Killer with regards to mafia alignment! ... That is to say, will never show up as mafia, but... dahlia needs love too? :<




Butterfree said:


> I don't know how Midnight GMs, but I activate the alien even if it gets healed. After all, I'd be just as pissed if somebody shot me whether somebody else came along and healed me afterwards or not.
> 
> Maybe we should get confirmation on that?


Sure, the alien gets activated even if it gets healed.




sreservoir said:


> Would it convince you if Butterfree doesn't get an answer tonight due to roleblock?


Information roles (inspector, oracle, the like) are unaffected by diverting roles (roleblock, distractor, the like). I asked #tcod's consensus multiple times on this to be sure, and everyone concurred that it made sense.




Kratos Aurion said:


> (I don't think action-forgetting is all that likely, incidentally; no Midnight-rant today, you'll notice.)


This is far more meta than any mafia game has right to be. I am revoking your meta privileges, tickybox.


I think I'll extend the time a bit due to urlflerp. I'll try to update when I get home from school tomorrow, which is... twelve hours? Yeah let's go with that. Twelve more hours should be enough time for urlflerp to end/the players to be alerted to the eeveeshq workaround. o/


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



sreservoir said:


> hey, I'm the one willing to give proof.
> 
> it's also fairly possible that, after the lack of dayblock today, you decided you could safely claim one of the variables, being either alien or terrorist, and switch to the other using that as an excuse in case you got called out on it.


I'm not following. Alien is an odd accusation as I'm trying to both avoid a lynch and avoid/address all possible alien loopholes. Terrorist identifies as innocent to inspector and is a fairly unnecessary role to "cover up". If I _were_ terrorist, I probably would've blown up at Butterfree or Kratos already. 



> EDIT: I really doubt mafia, though, and I don't think you can actually be the dayblocker, considering Word of God that people can't target themselves.


... I never claimed to be the dayblocker ?_? And if I were, it'd be positively ridiculous to put myself to sleep. Also, if you're claiming to be nightblocker, you're lying since variables only have a dayblocker option.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> ... I never claimed to be the dayblocker ?_? And if I were, it'd be positively ridiculous to put myself to sleep. Also, if you're claiming to be nightblocker, you're lying since variables only have a dayblocker option.


Manfred von Karma's taser is a nightblocking action.

As I said, I will get to the bottom of this tonight if everyone performs according to Kratos's plan. I'm also quite suspicious of res, mind you, and don't really think he's Diego, so I'm not _against_ lynching him, but it may be better to be safe than sorry.

EDIT: Mafia, to stay on the safe side Diego-wise, do not target Vixie tonight _unless_ she may be Godot (that is, you also targeted her last night).


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

christ I am not painting a pretty picture here. I completely overlooked the taser. I should just. Stop posting while half-asleep. Yeah. I wish I could do something more useful but apart from rhetoric and logic in the day I'm useless at night.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> Don't forget that Dahlia counts just as much as de Killer with regards to mafia alignment! ... That is to say, will never show up as mafia, but... dahlia needs love too? :<
> 
> 
> This is far more meta than any mafia game has right to be. I am revoking your meta privileges, tickybox.


I... thought Dahlia was still innocent. I am confused. I blame you and your last-minute mind-changing.

Also, it's not my fault that you (and other GMs, to be fair) keep yelling about this stuff in-thread. I've come to realize that all yelling, unless absolutely necessary or not likely to reveal anything about night actions etc., should be constrained to PM or something else--of course we're going to look at it if you post it in the thread, because we're clearly flailing here (especially prior to the whole res fiasco) and are pretty desperate for sources of information. If you don't want everyone to know, don't bring it to our attention.

(I will stop, though. Fine. >|)

I still say get rid of res first because it's less willing to be helpful. It's true that Vixie could be lying, and of all the variable claims the clothing box would be the safest to make (you don't have to worry about being asked for targets, for example), but if there's any doubt after res dies then we just go after her next. It's not that hard, people.

I also still say that I'd feel safer abstaining than lynching right now. My vote is not moving.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> If I get blocked we will consider it proof that you are mafia (and not activated alien, since you'll get shot tonight if that's the case - by the way, mafia, if you _didn't_ target res last night, definitely don't now)


if you get blocked, doesn't it conclusively prove that res can't be alien anyway?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> if you get blocked, doesn't it conclusively prove that res can't be alien anyway?


Theoretically, somebody _else_ could be an actual mafia-variable-with-taser and target me to set him up, but in that case, there can't be two nightblocking variables since we already know one of them is a dayblocker, so he would be lying (which he has no reason to do if he's innocent).


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

_Final vote: seven no-lynch, two res._

The citizens all retire to their homes after a long day of planning and strategizing.

_Forty-eight hours for night actions._

(this is going so so awesome. Roleblocks and doctors and oracles and aliens and

_mafia!!_ oh my!)


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The citizens met in the lobby of the tall building where Wright and Co Law Offices once held business. They each quickly ran in, as it was cold and raining fiercely outside. A quick headcount was all that was needed to affirm - yet again, no one was missing.

_No one has died.

Sorry for the wait! Forty-eight hours.

Addendum: you guys are no fun. >:( You'll get more interesting descriptions once you start killing people again._


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

time to kill me!

I'm sure it's possible to interpret it that way.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Wait, so... are we to assume the mafia failed to use their night actions? Or did they hit and miss?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Yes, we should kill res.

Last night, I asked "Did Ron DeLite both (i.e. all of) i) align with the innocents, ii) pick Manfred von Karma's Taser, AND iii) still survive as of yesterday?" This would necessarily have to be true for res's story to check out (or rather, he never technically claimed to be innocent, but if he isn't we want to lynch him either way). The answer, of course, was no.

As if he were Godot the mafia would (presumably) have targeted him during the night to prevent an alien win, it is safe to say that he is almost definitely mafia.

*Lynch res.*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Speaking of Godot, if nobody died today that's another chance for him to have activated. If he was active to begin with, it's slightly odd that the mafia wouldn't have targeted whoever survived their last attack unless they were coincidentally healed. I suppose the mafia could've been disabled, too...

At any rate, I guess there's no helping res's case. *res*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well, there's one way to figure out at least that much. opal, you said you were Pal--who'd you heal last night? I healed Butterfree, as promised, though I doubt the mafia would've bothered targeting her.

Oh, and lynch *sreservoir*. I'm tired and distracted and NaNo is in like 30 minutes and aaah, but I see no reason not to atm.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

looks like there's only one thing to do here. *res.*


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The evidence is pretty conclusive. *res*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I will, how does it go, attempt pathetically to be a tiny bit helpful by not bothering to post of defense. *res* dammit dammit where's my contingency plan when I need it

(while we're at it, you might want to let the mafia kill vixie and for you.)


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Well, there's one way to figure out at least that much. opal, you said you were Pal--who'd you heal last night? I healed Butterfree, as promised, though I doubt the mafia would've bothered targeting her.
> 
> Oh, and lynch *sreservoir*. I'm tired and distracted and NaNo is in like 30 minutes and aaah, but I see no reason not to atm.


You. I think. It was a while ago. I wouldn't rule out the mafia ignoring your plan and trying to just kill you instead, actually, so that might account for the lack of death.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I see no reason not to vote for *sreservoir*.

Also, is it really that odd for the Mafia not to target someone they suspect to be an activated alien? I mean, the activated alien isn't a danger to the Mafia unless people actually vote for them. If the alien was activated, and everyone knew there was an activated alien in their midst (which is very possible because we have an oracle), they would be less inclined to lynch someone who seemed suspicious, and the Mafia could take advantage of that atmosphere to pick us off one by one.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well, since the res debacle is more or less over, Butterfree can go back to inquiring about the alien once he's dead.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Hmm.

*res.*


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

_Final vote: eight res._

"res." The name arises pretty much as soon as the group gathers.

"Yeah, res."

"res."

"Me." res shrugs its shoulders. "It's been fun, guys. I'll just go take care of this for you, then."

The citizens blink as res takes the elevator to the roof, and listen to the loud thunderclap as it stands against the metal antenna.

"Well," someone says, breaking the silence. "That was... good?"

_res is dead. It was mafia.

Forty-eight actions for night hours._


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

(it is 1:20a)

*opaltiger* is found sitting in the judge's chair, a bullet through his right temple. He was *not mafia*.

Forty-eight blah blah whatever.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Oookay! Well. opaltiger is dead. This is a conundrum, because I healed opal last night. opal claimed to be Pal, which would presumably preclude any healer clashes since he shouldn't be able to target himself. This means that either I was roleblocked/redirected while the mafia went after opal (whaaat why don't you believe me blocker/distractor D:) or that opal was lying and the real Pal, or someone who channeled the real Pal, also healed him while the mafia managed to fail in some other way. Uh. Butterfree, did you happen to ask about alien activation again tonight? If there's no alien and opal was lying then I'd just assume that Vixie or Leafpool (if they're telling the truth about their choices) was targeted and made a successful save. In which case we should try and get in another lynch, because dammit we're on a roll here and if Vixie is telling the truth about her side then there should only be two dangerous mafiosi left.

Speaking of which! Since opal was revealed as not mafia and there's no good reason for an innocent to lie, especially an experienced innocent, if he was lying then he was probably de Killer. Someone trying to mess with me is probably more likely, though, since I guess someone would've tried to counter-claim opal's Pal claim if he was lying. (Unless this was part of a brilliant plan to intentionally healer-clash a mafioso?)

and uuuhh I forget where I was going with this! Someone else say something helpful for once because I have crap to do.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm vaguely surprised innocent-opal was alive for this long, really. I think it's relatively safe to say opal wasn't terrorist, either. I mean, if I were terrorist, I probably would've blown someone up yesterday for sure :B


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Eh, I don't know--res was really the only lead we had, and whoever the other two-ish mafiosi are I'd wager they were pretty safe as of last night. I would've given them a chance to keep going for at least a little longer. The one time I was terrorist I did blow up, but that was only because it was painfully obvious who the real mafiosi were and they were going to lose it for us anyway. Had they actually _participated_ and killed more people off I would've sat back until the innocents had legitimately figured something out, and that mafia was a lot smaller.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> This means that either I was roleblocked/redirected while the mafia went after opal (whaaat why don't you believe me blocker/distractor D:)


That _or_ there's a mafia roleblocker, who would naturally target someone like you. Such as Vixie, who was lying yesterday.

I asked a variation of my previous question, "Did Luke Atmey both (i.e. all of) i) pick Ini Miney's Clothing Box, ii) align with the innocents, and iii) still survive as of yesterday?" This would have to be true for Vixie's story to check out, but the answer was no.

Yeah, I had my suspicions about Vixie, okay? >:/ I also, you will have noticed, instructed the mafia not to target Vixie last night unless she was potentially Godot. So unless they disobeyed my instructions (unwise!) and activated Vixie is doing a victory dance right now, she is probably mafia. *Lynch Vixie.*


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> activated Vixie is doing a victory dance right now.*Lynch Vixie.*


You haven't asked about the alien in such a long time that I think it's unwise to lynch anyone who we're even remotely suspicious of being the alien, else the game will be thrown away.

Yes, there is every possibility that the mafia were good and followed your plan, there is also the possibility that they didn't. The thing is, you just don't know and therefore I think it is extremely unwise to lynch Vixie at this point in time! By all means, lynch her tomorrow if and when we know the alien has not been activated for certain, but I don't like the idea of throwing the game away because the Mafia got careless. :/

There's a lot which is unaccounted for and until we're a little more certain of a few details, I'd rather not lynch carelessly.

Also, Butterfree, does your question not fall apart if Vixie has been completely lying and is neither Luke Atmey, nor the Alien and is someone else? Hypothetically speaking, if someone else were in fact Luke Atmey, then your question wouldn't apply to Vixie?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Eh, maybe. :/ Still the best thing we have to go on, though.



> Also, Butterfree, does your question not fall apart if Vixie has been completely lying and is neither Luke Atmey, nor the Alien and is someone else? Hypothetically speaking, if someone else were in fact Luke Atmey, then your question wouldn't apply to Vixie?


The point isn't that Vixie is Luke Atmey but picked some other night action and aligned with the mafia; the point is that no matter how you look at it, Vixie was lying, which she wouldn't do if she were innocent.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Bwuhh, why am I mafia all of a sudden? D: Have we already forgotten that res and I squared off and _he_ turned out to be mafia?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> Bwuhh, why am I mafia all of a sudden? D: Have we already forgotten that res and I squared off and _he_ turned out to be mafia?


While that could be a trick by the Mafia to sacrifice one of their own to make you appear innocent, I think that's very unlikely, leaving us with the possibility that you were lying about either your chosen night action, or about being Luke Atmey altogether. If you were innocent, there'd be no reason to lie about your night action, which means that probably, you aren't in fact Luke Atmey.

There've been, what, two nights with no kills since Butterfree last asked about alien activation? On the first of those nights, Kratos said in the thread that he would heal Butterfree and it was implied that opal would heal Kratos. I think the Mafia would have been smart enough not to target one of those two that night, which means there's a high likelihood of the alien being activated then, if not the night after. I'm not comfortable with lynching someone without knowing about the alien's status.

EDIT: Apparently I mixed up the order of the nights and the stuff I said happened on the first night actually happened on the second night but yeah, my point still stands.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> There've been, what, two nights with no kills since Butterfree last asked about alien activation? On the first of those nights, Kratos said in the thread that he would heal Butterfree and it was implied that opal would heal Kratos. I think the Mafia would have been smart enough not to target one of those two that night, which means there's a high likelihood of the alien being activated then, if not the night after. I'm not comfortable with lynching someone without knowing about the alien's status.


I'm starting to become suspicious of Butterfree again... Oracle is a fairly easy role to claim, and feeding answers to the public is an effective way of orchestrating the game's flow during the day phase as well as the night. Furthermore, if she isn't mafia, why is mafia keeping the oracle alive!

If anything to keep myself from becoming auto-lynched from a single vote, lynching *Butterfree*.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> There've been, what, two nights with no kills since Butterfree last asked about alien activation? On the first of those nights, Kratos said in the thread that he would heal Butterfree and it was implied that opal would heal Kratos. I think the Mafia would have been smart enough not to target one of those two that night, which means there's a high likelihood of the alien being activated then, if not the night after. I'm not comfortable with lynching someone without knowing about the alien's status.


I think it was pointed out that one of those nokills could possibly have been the Mafia targeting me (I roleclaimed Maya channeling Lamiroir), if the night actions work in such a way so that if I were targeted by the Mafia the same night I channeled Lamiroir that Lamiroir's power could still kick in. But I have no way of knowing if the Mafia targeted me or not, and it's foolish to assume that when the nokill could very well have been the true activation of the alien.

I really don't know what to believe right now. :/


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> I think it was pointed out that one of those nokills could possibly have been the Mafia targeting me (I roleclaimed Maya channeling Lamiroir), if the night actions work in such a way so that if I were targeted by the Mafia the same night I channeled Lamiroir that Lamiroir's power could still kick in. But I have no way of knowing if the Mafia targeted me or not, and it's foolish to assume that when the nokill could very well have been the true activation of the alien.
> 
> I really don't know what to believe right now. :/


That's why I said it was highly likely, not certain.

Vixie was previously targeted by the dayblocker, whom we've concluded was Mafia, correct? Therefore it's likely (once again, not certain) that the Mafia would have targeted her to kill some other time as well, since her dayblocking implies that the Mafia thought of her as a threat. If she is, in fact, the alien, that seems a more likely version of what happened one of the nights with no kills.

...I need to think of a synonym for "likely".


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Vixie said:


> Bwuhh, why am I mafia all of a sudden? D: Have we already forgotten that res and I squared off and _he_ turned out to be mafia?


I know nothing about that. All I know is you were lying. :/ I also noticed that after Res claimed Ron, you were awfully quick to go "Um, oh, sorry, I wasn't actually Ron, I was Luke; never mind."

Now, Vixie has accused me. Please note, everyone, how

1) Vixie has not explained why she lied - if she were an innocent who for any reason felt they should lie, she would immediately come clear upon confrontation, wouldn't she?
2) She has not gone "wtf, no, I wasn't lying, Butterfree is mafia", either. She only accused me, again, after some deliberation, where me being mafia would be the first thing anyone would think if I stated I knew for a fact they were lying when they weren't.
3) She's going "Why is the mafia keeping the oracle alive?!" even after healers have stated in the thread that they've been healing me - rather desperate, don't you think?
4) Whatever she is, she is clearly not Elise; if she were, she would certainly have called me out on claiming it long ago. If you were to lynch one of us and then go for the other if that one is not mafia, it is pretty plain that Vixie almost definitely has the less useful role and would be a better candidate for immediate lynching, né?

Though I am pretty convinced she is mafia, I'll concede that the possibility of alien is high enough that we _might_ want to abstain and ask about alien activation; that said, however, our time is really running out, what with opal dead. If the mafia go for Kratos next, nothing will stop them from killing me after that, and then we no longer have an oracle. I'm sticking with my vote for Vixie, but it's your call.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

if only there were some way to tell during the day phase whether the alien were activated. (of course, that kind of defeats the whole point, but.)

does anyone have any clues which could help lead to Vixie being mafia or alien or someone else being mafia or alien? I'm of the opinion that we need to lynch just because time really is running out for innocents, but it's like a mine field.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> 3) She's going "Why is the mafia keeping the oracle alive?!" even after healers have stated in the thread that they've been healing me - rather desperate, don't you think?


If opal was in fact overdosed, that means you can't possibly have been healed last night.



> 4) Whatever she is, she is clearly not Elise; if she were, she would certainly have called me out on claiming it long ago. If you were to lynch one of us and then go for the other if that one is not mafia, it is pretty plain that Vixie almost definitely has the less useful role and would be a better candidate for immediate lynching, né?


No, I'm definitely not Elise. I'm Atmey :\ Now I realise that doesn't keep me from being "useless" during the night, my presence still gives one more vote during the daytime. 

As for the alien accusations, I've been pretty diligent in trying to avoid the alien myself (example). Alien victory is hard enough, the last thing I'd want to do is make it more difficult on myself.

Now, since the numerous no-death nights may just have been Butterfree getting attacked and also healed, I'm willing to change my vote if we can develop an actual lead here; but as my head is on the chopping block otherwise...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The following post is a relatively rambly collection of thoughts/observations that I am attempting to sort out into some sort of logical flow but I may not succeed at it! And even so I still don't know what to do, but I want all of this out there for easy reference. And it's taking a while to write and double-check, so other people will probably ninja me by like two hours and I'm trying to keep up but bear that in mind.

Okay, let's see. We're on Day 6 right now. A quick rundown of the deaths and a few other pertinent things thus far this game:

Night 1: dragonair (not mafia) is nightkilled.
Day 1: no lynch.
Night 2: no deaths, but I was asleep.
Day 2: werefish5 (not mafia) is lynched.
Night 3: Walker (not mafia), demonickittens (not mafia) and St. Christopher (not mafia) are nightkilled; Vixie is asleep. This is the last time that Butterfree claimed to have asked about alien activation; Diego was not activated at this point.
Day 3: Dannichu (mafia) is lynched.
Night 4: no deaths, no one is asleep.
Day 4: no lynch.
Night 5: no deaths, no one is asleep.
Day 5: res (mafia) is lynched.
Night 6: opal (not mafia) is nightkilled, no one is asleep.

Two mafiosi and six apparent innocents dead. As I said in an earlier post, I am confident that Dannichu was the variable that chose Will Powers' Steak. Silencing is generally a really stupid power for an innocent to choose, and why would the mafia not still be silencing helpful innocents, right? This leaves one variable left, and both res and Vixie claimed to be that variable. They can't both have been telling the truth if Danni was a variable, too; they could also both be lying.

"Both are lying" is unlikely, though, as we can be pretty sure that most of the dead innocents had other roles. On N3, at the very least, we know that we lost Alita and one of Klavier/Apollo. Furthermore, Walker claimed Lamiroir and it's a safe bet that he was telling the truth. Walker was probably Alita's lover, then, and St. Christopher and demonickittens would have to be Alita and the lawyer-brother (doesn't matter which was which). And opaltiger claimed to be Pal. This leaves only dragonair and werefish5 with no role indication of any sort, unless werefish dropped some sort of hint that I've missed; even then, if we believe Butterfree and are interpreting her question about Gumshoe correctly, one of the two must have been Gumshoe. The remaining player _could_ have been the other real variable, but there's nothing really leaning in favor of that given the large number of players in this game. It's also unlikely that a living player is the "real second variable", because otherwise wouldn't _they_ have roleclaimed in an attempt to get rid of the impostor(s)? (If one of you is the real other Ron/Luke then for god's sake say something, dammit.)

So as it stands, either res or Vixie must be Ron/Luke with an unknown night action (for the record we can probably rule out Max Galactica's Cards, the Judge's Gavel and another Steak, because the first two are also stupid and, again, why no more silencing?). res claimed to be a roleblocker, Vixie claims to have the clothing box. This is where it starts to get a little muddy. If opal was indeed Pal, then the only way he could've died last night is if I was roleblocked or distracted. I _really, really hope_ that Ema isn't dumb enough to try and stop an effectively confirmed and useful innocent; Trucy attempting to steal my protection and keep herself safe is more forgivable, but still very annoying. To settle this, then, Ema and Trucy, I'd appreciate an admission to either targeting me or not targeting me. If neither of you targeted me then yes, we probably do have a mafia roleblocker on our hands. If opal was _not_ Pal, I think now would be a pretty good time for the real doctor/whoever channeled him to say something, too. (Hell, I'm almost tempted to ask the new inspector to reveal themselves while we're at it, but I think at this juncture they would've spoken up if they'd received a guilty on anyone or an innocent on anyone who'd come under suspicion--especially before, when there were two outed doctors who could've protected them for a little while longer. As such, they probably don't have any useful information atm and should stay hidden until they can find more.)

We also know that res was ultimately mafia, whatever its role may have been. It's true that the whole argument might have been staged once it became clear that res was doomed, but I doubt it would've come to that--if they were mafia with the ability to speak with one another then they would've known the true roles of everyone on their side, and it would've been very easy for them to coordinate fakeclaims that would not be at odds with one another in the first place. res made its claim on D1, so even if they hadn't discussed it beforehand Vixie should've known (especially if she knew that Danni was mafia) that also claiming variable would lead to unnecessary conflict. res would've been fine for a while longer had there been no slip, so why start an argument if it's possible for both to stay in play at that point? If Vixie were de Killer and truly suspected that res was mafia, she wouldn't have voted to lynch it at first (recall that she started the nomination right after I caught res's slip and before most others had a chance to give input, and the only reason she backed off was because I pointed out the possibility of res being active Diego).

All that to say that I really don't think Vixie is mafia of any sort, though whether or not she's innocent or alien remains to be seen.

...I'm not really sure where to go from there. :/ If Ema/Trucy/blah didn't stop me then that means there has to be a mafia roleblocker, but if it's not Vixie then who is it? Blargh. I... I don't know. Damn.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



> If opal was in fact overdosed, that means you can't possibly have been healed last night.


Doesn't matter - the mafia had no way of knowing that beforehand and probably wouldn't have targeted me anyway, what with the high likelihood that I'd be healed. Furthermore, as I pointed out, there might have been a mafia roleblocker at work.

I realize staging the argument seems unnecessary, but I actually think one of them might have honestly slipped up, probably res, and they then sacrificed res in order to cover up the mistake and provide extra insurance for Vixie while they were at it. Or something in that direction. Vixie is behaving a lot more mafialike than alienlike, at least. Though I guess you've convinced me it's _probably_ worth it to wait. :/


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> words


omg kratos have i told you lately that i love you.

your reward: you were correct about some things and wrong about others and one possibility completely slipped your mind in one of the paragraphs! :D

I am filled with glee and flail at these discussions you guys you have ~no idea~


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Isn't it possible that werefish5 was Dahlia? No one seems to have mentioned this at all, but it just occured to me earlier that that could be true.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Midnight: <3

Actually, I'm aware there's a lot that I "overlooked", though some of it seemed trivial and/or I had to tell myself to stop _somewhere_. This is mafia; there's always another possibility. For example, off the top of my head I know I left off "the dayblocker could still be alive but is refraining from using their action to make us think it was Danni", though I didn't bother saying it because quite frankly I think that is the dumbest ruse ever and am giving the mafia enough credit to believe that they wouldn't waste a chance to shut someone important up--if anything, they'd want us to think that Danni had a more important role than that so we thought we were closer to winning than we really were. (Though I wouldn't be surprised if I did outright forget something.)

And why do you say that, Emerald Espeon? The haunter/woodcutter role generally kills someone at the same time that they are lynched, and werefish5 died alone. Unless Midnight GMs that role differently (do you?), she either didn't choose a target and so her action was wasted, or she couldn't have been Dahlia.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

OH SORRY for some reason I was sure that the target dies the following night but reading the description again that's not actually right.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

That said, Vixie could be Dahlia! After all, the final decision was that Dahlia is mafia-aligned but doesn't know who they are, which fits with accusing res and all that, and with the lying, and with the tentative "Oh, wait, actually I was Luke Atmey, sorry" before she changed her mind.

Though that is... rather unfortunate, because if we lynch her she'll take someone down with her, and... odds are it's going to be me. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

She could, but that's really no different than what I mentioned about her being de Killer above. It's even riskier to push a lynch at that point, in fact, because while you're happily trying to off someone who's on your side, the mafia thinks you're an overeager innocent and wants to get rid of you.

I still want to know why my protection didn't work. Get on, Ema and Trucy, and answer my question. :/


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I can give you this info.

Vixie is not a fishing brother.

I am Apollo and werefish5 was what'shisname. When werefish died, I revenge killed St. Chris.

I hope you trust me enough, because this is all true. Why would I lie about being useless now?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I still think it is an exceptionally bad idea to lynch anyone we're suspicious of being the Alien.

If opal is brought back to decide between Butterfree and Vixie in the voting, he'll either have to kill off Butterfree for the sake of not letting Vixie win, potentially, as the activated alien or risk killing Vixie as a means of protecting the oracle.

Forgive me if this is a stupid suggestion but, if Butterfree were to retract her nomination, would it not be extremely incriminating should Vixie keep her vote for Butterfree? It would almost immediately single her out as being the activated alien, as Butterfree could no longer ask about the alien being active, keeping all other players in the dark about the alien's current state. We could essentially force abstaining if Butterfree removes her vote/nomination.
It seems like a bit of a grim option but, I'd rather have another night with no lynch than losing the oracle, or the game entirely due to bad voting.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Eh. I guess.

Still doubt she's activated alien, but! *Abstain.*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Fair enough. *Abstain*.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> And why do you say that, Emerald Espeon? The haunter/woodcutter role generally kills someone at the same time that they are lynched, and werefish5 died alone. Unless Midnight GMs that role differently (do you?), she either didn't choose a target and so her action was wasted, or she couldn't have been Dahlia.


Yes, Dahlia would attack at the same time if lynched, though if it were Apollo/Klavier, as their role description calls for them using "the next night action", their victims would appear in the morning.

Seven more hours... but likely more, as I'm not getting back on at 1:20a just to post. :xa


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Mkay, cool. As I thought.

Meanwhile! I do agree that waiting on the Vixie-Butterfree thing is a good idea, but I also agree that we're running low on time and that my days, at least, are probably numbered. If opal was Pal and then I die then there is... a problem. Is there no one else who's a likely lynch candidate at all? We really ought to take advantage of what time we have and get some information. Come on, you guys who haven't posted in a while! At least _pretend_ to make yourselves useful! Don't tell me it's that whole "waah but I don't know how to contribute" thing again... come on, at least _one_ of you must be Ema or Trucy and can help at least a little bit by telling me whether or not you attempted to block or distract me last night. I'm giving you cues, you don't even really have to think for yourself here!


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

_Final vote: two abstain._

The group leaves the courtroom to return home.

_Forty-eight for actions._


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

It was a dark and stormy night...

The citizens, their number quickly becoming smaller, forced themselves to confront the body in front of them, then looked away, either in humiliation and disgust that they could not prevent another death of an innocent, or to hide a smile that their plan would soon be complete.







_*Kratos Aurion* is dead. He was not mafia.

Forty-eight hours for discussion._


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Meanwhile! I do agree that waiting on the Vixie-Butterfree thing is a good idea, but I also agree that we're running low on time and that my days, at least, are probably numbered. If opal was Pal and then I die then there is... a problem.


_Fuck._

All right... Butterfree, did you ask about alien last night, per chance?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Yes. I asked if an alien was active and alive.

The answer was yes.

I'm kind of kicking myself now over not having asked something that would have pinned Vixie as that alien. :/ Now we don't actually know if it's safe to lynch her, and without that (and having lost Kratos), yeah, we're pretty fucked as far as I can see, to be honest.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

From Kratos' game log thing:

Night 1: dragonair (not mafia) is nightkilled.
Day 1: no lynch.
Night 2: no deaths, but I was asleep.
Day 2: werefish5 (not mafia) is lynched.
Night 3: Walker (not mafia), demonickittens (not mafia) and St. Christopher (not mafia) are nightkilled; Vixie is asleep. This is the last time that Butterfree claimed to have asked about alien activation; Diego was not activated at this point.
Day 3: Dannichu (mafia) is lynched.
Night 4: no deaths, no one is asleep.
Day 4: no lynch.
Night 5: no deaths, no one is asleep.
Day 5: res (mafia) is lynched.
Night 6: opal (not mafia) is nightkilled, no one is asleep.

Obviously, the alien was activated on night 4 or night 5. Now, the alien is a huge threat to everybody, both Mafia and Innocent alike. However, the alien is still alive and active right now, which implies that the Mafia haven't been trying to get rid of the potential threat - they went for two innocents with confirmed useful roles instead.

Tell me, Butterfree, can you think of a reason why the Mafia would bother to keep the alien alive? They must know that one of their kills on day 3 or 4 was an alien activation, but the past two nights, the mafia haven't gone after the alien. Can you think of a reason? Because I can...


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

fuck, son a fucking fucktard we're fucked.

So. Butterfree is oracle, idk about leafpool, Vixie could be alien. Im Apollo.

Know what'd be funny? Vixie turns out not to be alien, and Leafpool is, and Vixie is just something lame like Terrorist... All our suspicions would be moot.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Hidan said:


> fuck, son a fucking fucktard we're fucked.
> 
> So. Butterfree is oracle, idk about leafpool, Vixie could be alien. Im Apollo.
> 
> Know what'd be funny? Vixie turns out not to be alien, and Leafpool is, and Vixie is just something lame like Terrorist... All our suspicions would be moot.


I made a roleclaim a few pages back... I'm Maya and channeled Walker (which means I channeled Lamiroir). I can't prove that I'm telling the truth and that I'm really not alien, but.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Hidan said:


> Know what'd be funny? Vixie turns out not to be alien, and Leafpool is, and Vixie is just something lame like Terrorist... All our suspicions would be moot.


That could actually be possible, considering that Leafpool claimed Maya channelling Lamiroir the day after a night with no deaths. The Mafia could have targeted her the night before, and she claimed that role to account for her non-death so they wouldn't suspect her of being alien...I don't really believe that, though. Just pointing out that possibility.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> That could actually be possible, considering that Leafpool claimed Maya channelling Lamiroir the day after a night with no deaths. The Mafia could have targeted her the night before, and she claimed that role to account for her non-death so they wouldn't suspect her of being alien...I don't really believe that, though. Just pointing out that possibility.


That would have been a lot of trouble to go through, wouldn't it, though? If I weren't Maya and claimed Maya channeling Lamiroir, then I could potentially have two people on my heels claiming lies: whoever was really Maya, and Lamiroir if she were still alive. I would think just claiming to have been Lamiroir from the start would have been easier.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> Tell me, Butterfree, can you think of a reason why the Mafia would bother to keep the alien alive? They must know that one of their kills on day 3 or 4 was an alien activation, but the past two nights, the mafia haven't gone after the alien. Can you think of a reason? Because I can...


? I'm not sure what you're implying. Odds are either the alien is not Vixie (in which case they probably figured we weren't about to execute them anyway so they could go for more important targets) or the alien is Vixie but they worked together during the day discussion yesterday to make sure we'd abstain instead of executing her, knowing that I'd ask about alien activation tonight.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I was implying that the possibility existed that, because the Mafia probably have an idea of who the alien is, they are specifically keeping them alive to keep us in fear and prevent us from lynching anyone (which means the Mafia don't die) until they end up killing all the innocents through night action.

Either way we're still stuck between a rock and a hard place. WHAT SHOULD WE DO ; ;


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

We've been left in a very difficult spot. On one hand, we could abstain once again, give Butterfree a chance to ask more specifically about Diego and go from there. The only problem with this is that should the mafia target Butterfree, we'll be back to square one, and completely oracle-less.

On the other hand, we could lynch someone we're not suspicious of being the alien and hope that they're mafia. We've got a few rounds left to make a few errors, so it's not completely implausible that we just lynch someone inactive and hope that they are the mafia. (It would be much like Dannichu's situation, a silent killer). We do have a couple of instances of people acting mildly suspicious in earlier days. The one I which jumped out at me was Zora of Termina, with her out-of-the-blue abstain, before coming up with excuses and then vanishing completely.

Right now, I think our priorities actually lie with not letting Butterfree die! Once we can pinpoint the alien, we're at least safe to lynch freely. Everything we do is going to feel wrong, so all we can do is decide to do something, stick to that plan and then work from there. :/


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> The one I which jumped out at me was Zora of Termina, with her out-of-the-blue abstain, before coming up with excuses and then vanishing completely.


Maybe we should go with this train of thought?



> Right now, I think our priorities actually lie with not letting Butterfree die!


How exactly can we accomplish this...?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> How exactly can we accomplish this...?


...I was hoping that someone else would be able to come up with that one. :(


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Mafia, if you kill Butterfree tonight, then we'll probably end up lynching the alien by mistake and then you won't win either :( You don't want that, now do you? Do us all a favor and *don't kill Butterfree.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> Mafia, if you kill Butterfree tonight, then we'll probably end up lynching the alien by mistake and then you won't win either :( You don't want that, now do you? Do us all a favor and *don't kill Butterfree.*


I don't really think that's going to work. :/ I mean, aren't there at least three mafia left or something? Surely they would reasonably easily divert the attention away from anyone they suspect of being alien by now.

I think lynching somebody inactive is probably going to be our best bet. If anybody's a roleblocker, try to block somebody who seems suspicious, and meanwhile we can lynch Zora or something.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I vanished completely because I _thought_ I'd be spending that time doing NaNo and promised myself no more Mafia till that was done. But then that fell apart, and I've been watching the game, but by now I figured everyone had forgotten me completely or that I'd be dead by now.

My role was Ema, the roleblocker. I can't back up my claim right now, if at all, but... if you don't believe me, ask me who I've used my action on. Give me a name to block tonight. If I don't check out, go ahead and lynch me.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Zora of Termina said:


> I vanished completely because I _thought_ I'd be spending that time doing NaNo and promised myself no more Mafia till that was done. But then that fell apart, and I've been watching the game, but by now I figured everyone had forgotten me completely or that I'd be dead by now.
> 
> My role was Ema, the roleblocker. I can't back up my claim right now, if at all, but... if you don't believe me, ask me who I've used my action on. Give me a name to block tonight. If I don't check out, go ahead and lynch me.


Your reason for not posting seems a bit odd; it begs the question of why you joined the game if you weren't intending on playing. But more importantly, why didn't you say anything when Kratos asked to hear from Ema and Trucy?

And I think we would all like to hear a bit about who you've targeted, especially the night opal died. (ETA: And also on the nights that nobody was killed.) It could help us figure out what really happened then.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Perhaps we should go after the less-spoken players and hope they're mafia? I think we've more or less established that the more active players aren't. Either that, or they're very clever!


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Your reason for not posting seems a bit odd; it begs the question of why you joined the game if you weren't intending on playing. But more importantly, why didn't you say anything when Kratos asked to hear from Ema and Trucy?
> 
> And I think we would all like to hear a bit about who you've targeted, especially the night opal died. (ETA: And also on the nights that nobody was killed.) It could help us figure out what really happened then.


Because I thought this would be over by the time it started. :l

I didn't say anything when Kratos asked to hear from me because the forum had stopped giving me notifications for the game and I didn't notice until the next day phase.

Ah... if I recall, on N0 I roleblocked Walker. After the first day phase the forum stopped giving me the notifications for night and day phases at all and I didn't see that night had already started. And passed. That didn't get fixed till recently, so I kept missing the cues for phases and felt why bother posting if I'm being useless anyway, also they've probably forgotten I exist and I have stuff to do anyway.
In fact I only started posting again because NaNo flopped this year and I saw my name brought up.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Zora of Termina said:


> Because I thought this would be over by the time it started. :l


To quote you from, I think it was the second day?



Zora of Termina said:


> I'd just like to  say the only real reason I haven't done anything in the game is that I've a myriad  of unfinished projects that I'd like done before NaNo comes around and I  dedicate all my time to working on that.


What I'm saying is, is that really why you haven't been posting? We have quite a few inactive players, at least some of whom must be innocent due to their numbers: enough for the Mafia to comfortably hide among them and avoid suspicion to some extent. If called out on it, they'd just have to think of an excuse.



Zora of Termina said:


> Ah... if I recall, on N0 I roleblocked Walker. After the first day phase the forum stopped giving me the notifications for night and day phases at all and I didn't see that night had already started. And passed. That didn't get fixed till recently, so I kept missing the cues for phases


So you're saying you only used your night action once, at the very beginning? That seems a bit...convenient, doesn't it? That, along with what I think is a somewhat shaky reason for not posting, leads me to doubt what you're saying.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Butterfree said:


> I don't really think that's going to work. :/ I mean, aren't there at least three mafia left or something? Surely they would reasonably easily divert the attention away from anyone they suspect of being alien by now.


I didn't really think it would, but I can't think of any other solution at the moment.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Hmm. Butterfree, ask if a channeler (if alive, if not, please say so) is channeling Lamiroir.

If not, bye bye Leafpool's plan.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Okay so that thing with the 500 internal server errors where people's posts don't show up even though it says they posted is really annoying and I'm posting so that I can see what Hidan posted a little while ago

EDIT: So now I can see the post, but the problem with getting Butterfree to ask anything is that she might not survive to tell us the answer.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Hidan said:


> Hmm. Butterfree, ask if a channeler (if alive, if not, please say so) is channeling Lamiroir.
> 
> If not, bye bye Leafpool's plan.


While I can see your reasoning for doing this... isn't the whole point of trying to keep her alive right now is so that we can figure out if the alien is active?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well, if we're going to lynch our more inactive members, then who do we go for? We can't really lynch Zora now that she's proclaimed activeness, haha. It just wouldn't be fair on her.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I'm Pearl but I haven't channeled Lamiroir. Sorry, but now you are down to one channeler you can ask. Sorry for the unactiveness too.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Flareth said:


> I'm Pearl but I haven't channeled Lamiroir. Sorry, but now you are down to one channeler you can ask. Sorry for the unactiveness too.


Who have you channeled, then?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Flareth said:


> I'm Pearl but I haven't channeled Lamiroir. Sorry, but now you are down to one channeler you can ask. Sorry for the unactiveness too.


my roleclaim was Maya-who-channeled-Lamiroir.

... Flareth, have you channeled /anyone/ yet...?


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...Yes, I have. I've channeled Gumshoe. I didn't find any mafia members though....


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well, then who _have_ you inspected as innocent? It would be nice to be able to clear people.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Also, in case the mafia kill Butterfree tonight, you could inspect Vixie and see if she comes up as "mafia", Flareth?
The mafia can't kill both you and Butterfree in the same night, so we can almost certainly pinpoint Vixie as the alien or variable she claims to be. (Or neither!)


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Actually I deleted some of the PMs where I found out. I know I didn't find any mafia and I know from the one PM I did keep that Leafpool is not Mafia.

Sorry about that....I should've kept the info. But any info helps, right?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> Also, in case the mafia kill Butterfree tonight, you could inspect Vixie and see if she comes up as "mafia", Flareth?
> The mafia can't kill both you and Butterfree in the same night, so we can almost certainly pinpoint Vixie as the alien or variable she claims to be. (Or neither!)


We already know, from my questioning, that Vixie was lying about the variable thing (no reason to lie if she's innocent) and that if she's alien she's been activated; there's no point inspecting her when we know she's going to show up as mafia. :/ You're better off inspecting somebody we know nothing about, if you actually are channeled-Gumshoe. (Why in the holy hell would anyone delete inspection result PMs, seriously? If you're going to delete _any_ PM, those aren't the ones you should be going for!)


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

_Final vote: ... well, one 'don't kill Butterfree', apparently._

The citizens, frustrated and confused, retire into Hazakura Temple for the night, hoping that the next day might shed light on something, anything, that could help them target the killers.

_Forty-eight hours for night actions._


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Out of the frying pan and into the fire... or the borscht, as the case may be. At least, that's where you find the body of *Flareth*, face down in a cold bowl of the stuff in the even colder underground Hydeout.

She was not mafia. Forty-eight hours for discussion.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Huh. Really, _really_ didn't expect to survive the night.

In any case, I asked, to be sure, whether Vixie had been targeted by the mafia. She has. It's pretty clear by now that she's activated Diego. Which... leaves us with no leads at all. Damn it.

Okay, could everybody just roleclaim or something? That might give us _something_ to work with.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

So now we know: lynch Vixie, die a horribly painful death.

ROLECLAIM: Maya channeling Walker (who was Lamiroir).


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I've resigned from the game anyway. Yes, I'm Diego. Never again, etc. etc.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The citizens were tired of this 'game' the killers were playing with them. Tired of the deaths, and tired of the lack of leads.

They slept, feeling there was nothing else they could do.

_Forty-eight hours for night actions._


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The citizens have lost track of the awful days and sleepless nights. Some have even lost courage and fled themselves, without hope.

In despair, the tired innocents and quickly overtaking mafia shake their heads over the latest victim found next to the river in People Park.

_*Butterfree* is dead. She was not mafia.

Forty-eight hours._


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Well damn. We all knew it was gonna happen.... no Kratos, No Butterchuru,

what now?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I suggest randlynch of inactive members, since we really have no leads... Castform perhaps?


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

:C

Just when I decide to check the thread due to the small number posts in the past few days.

Anyway, if we're roleclaiming, I'm Trucy.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Did you see Kratos' posts asking for Ema/Trucy to roleclaim? :C

Anyway it looks like nobody else wants to post and we really need a randlynch so I'm gonna go for inactivity and say *Meowth.* If anyone has any better ideas tell me.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Apparently, I didn't D: Sorry!


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*







*Mike the Foxhog* is dead. He was mafia!

Forty-eight hours for night actions.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

This is the point in the game where I get tired of writing things and just post Zarla comics instead.







*Zephyrous Castform* is dead. He was not mafia.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

is another randlynch in order? this time I'm considering Cabbage Merchant


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Don't bother! I am franzy and I'll use my doublevote on whoever the mafia is :3

(I am franziska! This role got used in a #mafia game and we tested it by creating a situation where there were votes on two people, and if the attorney was lying about having two votes, they would die. the problem with this is that it's a massive pain to coordinate, and beyond that, I think I only get to use it once)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Skylark perhaps? idk I'm just finding names at random from the list because I'm too lazy to go back and see who's roleclaimed right now so


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

what are you?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Maya channeling Walker who was Lamiroir.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

I suppose Skylark would be our best bet right now. We might get lucky again like we did with Mike the Foxhog.
(Nice going on that one by the way, Leafpool.)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Espeon said:


> (Nice going on that one by the way, Leafpool.)


fff. x3 I honestly didn't expect to get lucky there, but.

eh. *Skylark.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

*Skylark*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

D< If that's how you want it, then fine. *SKYLARK*


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

*Skylark*


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

The citizens advance on Skylark but OH NO







WHAT'S THAT







it's a ghoooost







AND SHE'S GOING

AFTER

LEAFPOOL!!!

The two bodies waver for a second before collapsing to the ground.

Skylark is dead. He was not mafia.

Leafpool is dead. She was not mafia.

Forty-eight hours.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*







NWT'S DEAD, not mafia.

whatever


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Um. So yeah... theres like four of us, not counting Vixie-alien.

Roleclaim time?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Iiiit's random lynch time!

I'm going to vote for *Zora* because they've been downright suspicious all game. They've been inactive other than when we've accused them of being mafia (due to inactivity) and it's only really been at these points that they've come in and said: "I am active, don't lynch me". If they were Ema, as claimed, clearly a couple of kills in the last few rounds would have been blocked, but they haven't. Therefore, they're probably our last mafia candidate. This is why I am voting for Zora.

Let us watch as they are unveiled as mafia and we win the game in a true Leafpool style.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

[considers the following actions... innocent dies, Vixie dies, it's left with one innocent and the mafia. welp.]

*Mafia win!*






(this is clearly the best mafia-win pic for an aamafia.)

CONGRATULATIONS ESPEON AND EMERALD ESPEON! ... Espeon win!! Also congratulations to Dannichu, Mike the Foxhog, sresevoir, St Christopher, and Skylark. ... I am the best at roledist shut up. It /was/ really close you know :(

Rolelist and action log in the next post!


----------



## Clover

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

Ummm right the following is what I could be assed to keep up with. There were like four more days after opal died ider but it should be fairly obvious what happened after. I guess; if you're really interested ask HEY MIDNIGHT WHAT HAPPENED WITH BLAH and I will say something. note that this action log helpfully contains my extremely helpful commentary I threw in at the time [nodnod]. happy mafiaing!!

--

%@1 Alita Tiala - lover * demonickittens
%2 Gumshoe - inspector * dragonair
%3 Pal Meraktis - doctor * opaltiger
%4 Guy Eldoon - doctor * Kratos Aurion hahahahahahaha i am so sorry
%@5 de Killer - terrorist * St Christopher
@6 Godot - alien * Vixie
%7 Kristoph - mafia * Dannichu
8 Tigre - mafia * Espeon
@9 Wocky - mafia * Mike the Foxhog
@10 Maya - channeler * Leafpool [Lamiroir]
11 Pearl - channeler * Flareth [Gumshoe]
@12 Apollo - rival * Brock
%13 Klavier - rival * werefish5
14 Dahlia - haunter * Skylark
%15 Ron DeLite - variable * sreservoir [steak, mafia]
16 Luke Atmey - variable * Emerald Espeon [taser, mafia]
17 Ema - paralyzer * Zora of Termina
18 Trucy - distractor * Zephyrous Castform
@19 Franziska - judge * NWT
20 Elise Deauxnim - oracle * Butterfree
%@21 Lamiroir - vanished * Walker

NIGHT ONE [not 'zero', you guys, that's just silly]

demonickittens (Alita) fell in love with St Christopher (de Killer) [HAHAHAHAHA /JUSTICE/ let's see you use your action now]

[actually do, that would be epic]

sreservoir (Ron DeLite) chose mafia, Will Powers's Steak [called it.]

Emerald Espeon (Luke Atmey) chose mafia, von Karma's Taser [so called it. so /totally/ called it. okay so once in #tcod I was like 'do I even bother writing the other item descs because variable ~always~ picks either roleblock or sleeper'. called it. and then just earlier someone was complaining about a 3:21 mafia:total ratio and I was like 'no, trust me. variables always go mafia, and 5:21 is fine.' and I /so/ /called it/. >D]

Dannichu (Kristoph) kills dragonair (Gumshoe) [at the same time I am killing dragonair! sorry dragonair. become less killable.]

Kratos (Eldoon) heals NWT (Franziska)
opaltiger (Meraktis) heals Dannichu (Kristoph)

Brock (Apollo) targets Kratos (Eldoon) [/ha/]
werefish5 (Klavier) targets Vixie (Diego) [/HA/ i cannot wait to get danni's action go danni go this could be epic]

Skylark (Dahlia) destiny bonds Butterfree (Elise)

Zora (Ema) blocks Kratos (Eldoon) [nyahaha.]

Zephyrous (Trucy) distracts Kratos (still Eldoon) [why is everyone going after Kratos pfft]

dragonair (Gumshoe) inspected Butterfree (Elise), who one might say has a questionable past... but yeah, innocent

Butterfree (Elise) asked: "By the time this night ends, has Diego become Godot?" answer: nope, and your question is boring. but understandably so, I guess; what else would you have to say the first night~?

DEATH NOTE: dragonair dead
also kratos was blocked
and so zephyrous had no actions against him, which I guess I should note cause that's like part of the role, yeah

*

DAY WAN

NOTHING HAPPENED except stuff was said, so that's cool I guess, but yep

*

NIGHT TWO

Flareth (Pearl) channels dragonair (Gumshoe) [and immediately bursts right. out. of her clothes, pal]

Dannichu (Kristoph) tries to kill Walker (Lamiroir). Coin flip: tails, Lamiroir is hidden in the shadows [or maybe the giant contrabass case?] and survives.

Kratos (Eldoon) heals Vixie (Diego)
opal (Meraktis) heals Dannichu (Kristoph) [snicker.]

werefish5 (Klavier) targets Walker (Lamiroir) [that's an... interesting choice, based on the previous discussion]
Brock (Apollo) targets Walker (Lamiroir) [which is quite the coincidence and also odd why does everyone want to kill walker? ... how the hell was walker more suspicious than res?!]

res (DeLite, steak) tries to sleep himself, but you can't target yourself! that's one of my rules. so then he goes for Kratos (Eldoon).
Emerald Espeon (Atmey, taser) blocks Dannichu (Kristoph) [I remember trying this gambit, hohoho. remember, kratos? course you do. come on, zeph, distract distract distract~]

Butterfree (Elise) asked: "By the time this night ends (as in, including the possible victims of tonight), has anyone died of overdose?" answer: nope, and your question is... odd... I'd think you could think of ~something~ more revealing to ask~! get on the ball... but then I guess I wouldn't be able to think of anything, so whatever

IKIGAMI: walker attacked but vanished
also dannichu was blocked
also kratos was put to sleep
also zeph wasn't targeted by anything
also zeph, zora, and skylark didn't send their night actions >(

*

DAY TSU

POLL FINALLY~
Zora of Termina (Ema) - 1
werefish5 (Klavier) - 10
Skylark (Dahlia) - 1
Abstain - 3

werefish5 (Klavier) died. She was not mafia.

*

NIGHT THREE

So Brock/Hidan's (Apollo) last target was Walker (Lamiroir). [He tried sending another PM, being all like "I'll kill Kratos because werefish died!!" but... it doesn't work like that.] Flipped a random.org coin, came up heads - Walker dies.

Dannichu (Kristoph) DROPPED THE BALL and so Espeon (Tigre) says kill demonickittens (Alita), who is lovers with St Christopher (de Killer). [FUN TIMES]

Zephyrous (Trucy) distracts Zora (Ema).

Flareth (Pearl-Gumshoe) inspects Zora (Ema) - not mafia.

Kratos (Eldoon) heals Vixie (Diego)
opaltiger (Meraktis) heals Dannichu (Kristoph) [and is being /so super boring and unhelpful/ GG OPAL you gonna kill everyone. ... actually, not far off from your role name.]

res (DeLite, steak) sleeps Vixie (Diego)
EE (Atmey, taser) roleblocks Butterfree (Elise) [which I suppose does not count.]

Butterfree (Elise) asks "When this night ends, has Diego been activated?" [which I guess makes sense, but still, blagh. also, answer is] noooope!

GHOST TRICK: walker attacked and killed by revenge
also demonickittens mafiakilled
also st christopher loverkilled
also zeph was still not targeted by anything
also vixie is asreep

*

DAY SURII

chiz went down wrt polls BUT in the end Dannichu (Kristoph) was voted off the island and revealed as mafia! dundundun.

*

NIGHT FOUR

Leafpool (Maya) channels Walker (Lamiroir), freakin finally; I figured she'd either dropped the ball or was waiting for someone who turned up mafia [shrug]

Espeon (Tigre) kills Vixie (Diego) ... ... or at least triiiiiies to, hohoho! Diego awakens in a coffee-induced haze to become Godot! Here's your free mask. >D

Kratos (Eldoon) heals res (DeLite, steak, mafia) [HAHA if he had just healed vixie one more time...]
opal (Meraktis) heals Butterfree (Elise)

Skylark (Dahlia) declares to target Butterfree (Elise), "and do this to this person until the end of time."

Zephyrous (Trucy) distracts Butterfree (Elise), which also is not affected by distraction

Emerald Espeon (Atmey, taser) roleblocks Kratos (Eldoon)

Flareth (Pearl-Gumshoe) inspects Leafpool (Maya-Lamiroir) who is doubly innocent!

Butterfree (Elise) asks, "By the time this night ends, is Detective Gumshoe still alive?" Which is. wtf. UM. I'm gonna say no, on account of in the games, even while maya/pearl is actively channelling mia, you'd still definitely say mia's dead, right? she has met her maker, singing in the choir invisible, etc. So. If she had asked if the inspector role was still in the game, or something, that'd be different! but. hrn. well whatever.

I'VE RUN OUT OF SUCH THINGS: vixie attacked and activated
also zeph is somewhat impressively still not targeted by anyone
also no one is asleep

*

DAY FOAA

no lynch - 7
res - 2

much discussion, little action! just like the real ace attorney. I await night actions with bated breath.

*

NIGHT FIVE

opal (Meraktis) heals Kratos (Eldoon)
Kratos (Eldoon) heals Butterfree (Elise) [ai, que chato! if you repeatedly say you're going to heal someone in the thread, maybe you can predict the mafia's efforts and redirect your forces to someone they'd actually pick...? :< disappointed in you, tickybox.]

Espeon (Tigre) aims to kill Butterfree (Elise), but cockblocked by a) roleblock and b) docheal. [nodnod]

Emerald Espeon (Atmey, taser) roleblocks Espeon (Tigre)

Butterfree (Elise) asks... something amazingly convoluted, let me go look it up... "Did Ron DeLite both (i.e. all of) i) align with the innocents, ii) pick Manfred von Karma's Taser, AND iii) still survive to yesterday?" Ron is res, yes, but one and two are inapplicable, and thus... nope!

IN SHORT: nothing. happeeeened.

*

DAY FAIBU

RES DIES goodbye cryptomasque!

*

NIGHT SIX dear god this game goes on forever

Emerald Espeon (Atmey, taser) tases Kratos (Eldoon)

Kratos (Eldoon) heals opal (Meraktis), except not
opal (Meraktis) heals Kratos (Eldoon)

Espeon (Tigre) kills opal (Meraktis)

Butterfree (Elise) asks,

and so opal = dead.

*

NIGHTt... DAY.. SOMETHING.. SIX YEAH


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Midnight said:


> Kratos (Eldoon) heals Butterfree (Elise) [ai, que chato! if you repeatedly say you're going to heal someone in the thread, maybe you can predict the mafia's efforts and redirect your forces to someone they'd actually pick...? :< disappointed in you, tickybox.]


Ah, but what if the mafia predicts that I would predict that they would actually pick someone else? Case in point! Do not doubt the tickybox!

In other news, well played mafia, and innocents, I'm very disappointed in you. The game should not grind to a halt just because Butterchuru and I are dead, seriously. >\ I should pour scalding hot noodle broth down the fronts of all your pants.

HEY LET'S PLAY AGAIN ONLY LET'S _~NOT~ _HAVE ME BE A DOCTOR THIS TIME


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

And this was actually a fairly easy position for innocents to win from, too. :(


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Kratos Aurion said:


> In other news, well played mafia, and innocents, I'm very disappointed in you. The game should not grind to a halt just because Butterchuru and I are dead, seriously. >\ I should pour scalding hot noodle broth down the fronts of all your pants.


HEY. HEY. I RANDLYNCHED MIKE AND TURNED OUT TO BE CORRECT OKAY.

also I was actually planning to try to lynch one of Espeon/Emerald Espeon (I went back through the thread and iirc they were the only living members who hadn't roleclaimed, aside from Skylark) the day after Skylark if I hadn't fukken died in the process. DAMMIT SKYLARK.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*

...I'm just happy I lived till the end this time. Sorta.
Without doing anything. *useless*


----------



## Eifie

I was sure we were going to die once _all the innocent roles had been claimed_ lucky lucky us!

ALSO NONONONO my list of predicted roles was ALMOST COMPLETELY CORRECT except I was SURE that demonickittens was Shelly and St. Christopher was Alita :(:(:( Why is St. Christopher terrorist in every game I'm Mafia in (which is actually only two, but whatever)



Midnight said:


> demonickittens (Alita) fell in love with St Christopher (de Killer) [HAHAHAHAHA /JUSTICE/ let's see you use your action now]


That happened to me in another game >:(


----------



## Wargle

dang, so close. This could have been good had I actually paid attention more after revengekilling.


ALSO: Midnight, I usually GM as a rival/revenge role picks person if rival/pther is daylynched, but if they don't I just use the last one they sent in.


----------



## Mai

WELL GUYS I'm dissapointed in you all but I died on night one so sorry. :(

Not that I would've helped much, considering I got really confused during some parts, but still. >|

_Also_ good choice Flareth! I feel kind of proud that you picked me for whatever reason you did.


----------



## Autumn

Wargle said:


> dang, so close. This could have been good had I actually paid attention more after revengekilling.


>:C

it's all your fault


----------



## Espeon

I'd just like to point out that we intentionally wanted no death on night 5! Targetting Butterfree and getting roleblocked simultaneously was no mistake!

I'd just like to point out to the innocents who were alive and able to lynch me in the last round; it was /really obvious that I was mafia at this point/. Just about everyone had roleclaimed and there were about two of us who had claimed nothing at all. (We were the remaining Mafia!)


----------



## Autumn

Espeon said:


> I'd just like to point out that we intentionally wanted no death on night 5! Targetting Butterfree and getting roleblocked simultaneously was no mistake!


... why did you just... not target anyone then. o.o



> I'd just like to point out to the innocents who were alive and able to lynch me in the last round; it was /really obvious that I was mafia at this point/. Just about everyone had roleclaimed and there were about two of us who had claimed nothing at all. (We were the remaining Mafia!)


:C Skylark hadn't roleclaimed either and I needed to randlynch someone. Unless you're not referring to me in which case okay


----------



## Eifie

Leafpool said:


> ... why did you just... not target anyone then. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> :C Skylark hadn't roleclaimed either and I needed to randlynch someone. Unless you're not referring to me in which case okay


We weren't allowed to not target anyone, apparently, although I never did get why we wanted to do that at all :P

Also I thought I was being far too obvious when I suddenly disappeared from the game _right after Butterfree asked everyone to roleclaim_, aha.

(go away 500 errors)


----------



## Autumn

Emerald Espeon said:


> Also I thought I was being far too obvious when I suddenly disappeared from the game _right after Butterfree asked everyone to roleclaim_, aha.


... I think I was the only person to roleclaim at all during that time so. o.o


----------



## Wargle

I roelclaimed way back on page 5 I think.


----------



## Espeon

I didn't roleclaim *surprise surprise*!

Also, with the no kill day 5 thing. We figured it may have been our strogest way of saving res and as such we decided not to miss out on the opportunity. Better to live to fight another day, or so they say.

...our plan backfired quite a lot.


----------



## Autumn

No I meant I was the only person to roleclaim when Butterfree was like "everyone roleclaim please!" but whatevs.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia*



Leafpool said:


> HEY. HEY. I RANDLYNCHED MIKE AND TURNED OUT TO BE CORRECT OKAY.
> 
> also I was actually planning to try to lynch one of Espeon/Emerald Espeon (I went back through the thread and iirc they were the only living members who hadn't roleclaimed, aside from Skylark) the day after Skylark if I hadn't fukken died in the process. DAMMIT SKYLARK.


Nyahahahaha :D


----------

